# Charlie



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

Sometimes we are just meant to meet each other
and you two have come together & worked hard 
and now get the rewards with lots of
love laughter loyalty & fun times ahead
Their is nothing like the relationship you build with your dog, it is amazing what they bring to us ,it takes love ,commitment, patience ,understanding ,time but gee it is worth it!
He is gorgeous and you must be pretty special too 
well done


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*You rock!*

Few have the patience needed to bring rescue dogs around. Wonderful to hear another success story. Enjoy each other -


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Charlie's beautiful, what a special boy. 
When these dogs decide to trust us and give us their hearts, they do it with everything they have and are. 

You are lucky to have each other.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Charliethree said:


> I adopted Charlie from a rescue group that had pulled him from a shelter. He needed a home that could, and would, take the time to work with him, help him heal, and show him what it was like to be loved. At perhaps one or two years old, no one knew for sure, he had been through a lot, so helping him feel safe and settle in, was a process that took almost a year. 'Life' had taught him to be wary, to keep his distance, keep himself safe, it took a lot of patience (on my part) and a lot of courage (on his part), learning to trust again, was a big hurdle for him to overcome, but one small step at a time, over the years, we have forged a friendship, a partnership, a one of a kind bond, built on love and trust, we have a lot of fun, he loves to learn tricks, go for walks, and just hang out on the couch (or bed) with is 'Mom'.
> 
> This is the boy who stole my heart, the moment I laid eyes on him.
> 
> View attachment 619562


From Charlie's story I can see why he stole your heart. He would have stolen mine. You are a special person!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Patience, and more patience, is key, no matter where our newly adopted dogs come from, they are not likely to behave in the manner we expect, they are likely to be 'cautious', stressed and confused until they begin to 'believe' what has happened to them is a good thing for them

Charlie was the most amazing 'teacher', I had a lot to learn, early on, he helped me understand that I had to let go of my 'expectations', what I thought I needed him 'to do' for me, and let him 'decide' what he was comfortable with. Had to let go of the notion of 'fixing' him, and focus on learning from him. 

As with any, every, newly adopted dog, it took some time to discover what 'life' had taught him, 'who' he was, for him to 'tell' me, what he liked, was comfortable with, and what he was afraid of, he had a big list. His world was 'small' for a very long time, it was months before we could even venture out of the yard, helping him feel safe and happy at home was the first on the list, of what I could do for him. Giving him space, time to decide, some dogs will need more space and time than others, room to move away if he felt the need, the choice to approach if he would (or could), I always had treats in my pockets, for those special occasions, he wouldn't take them from my hand but would eat them off the floor. 

Changing how they feel (counter conditioning- working to create positive associations) about the things they may be concerned about, many dogs will have just a few 'concerns', some will have more, but they can be worked through, let the dog set the pace, moving forward as they are able, goes a long ways to building the relationship and their trust. Whether it be, touch, the leash, the collar, being left home alone, new people, new dogs, slowly introducing them to new things, watching their body language will tell you how they 'feel', and if they are concerned, helping them learn that they are safe and going to be 'okay', in the presence of whatever it is, may take some time, patience and practice, but works to build their confidence, and their trust in you.

Give them the skills they need to fit into your life, take the time to teach them what you want them to know, don't assume they 'know' anything at all. Some adopted dogs have some skills under their belt, which they will reveal once they begin to settle in, some have not been given the opportunity to learn much at all. Keep it simple, to start with, don't ask for too much, keep it positive, make it easy for them to be successful, and reward them for the behaviors you want to see them repeat.

Take a moment to consider, from your newly adopted dog's perspective, what it might be like to have your world turned upside down, it is stressful, worrisome for them. They don't forget what their previous lives/experiences have taught them, the good or the not 'so good', (but they are willing to 'forgive', for some it may take some time), take a 'chance' on you, and move forward to a happy, fulfilling, and fun life with you.

Love them for 'who' they are, help them be all they can be.
A loving, trusting and valued member of your family.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So very true. Letting go of "expectations" and enjoying the journey are critical to letting the rescue dog live the best possible life.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Though I have always done my best to prepare Charlie for what lay ahead, vet visits were scheduled with extra time allowed, knowing it might be a challenge for him to be able to allow someone he sees once in a while, to work closely with, let alone, touch him, sometimes things happen and I don't get that chance.
We ended up in an ER vet clinic on Valentine's Day, not how we had hoped to spend the day, but Charlie had torn a nail, and he needed to be seen. I expected the 'worst', that he would be terrified, perhaps even shut down, but he surprised me, and made me so proud. When we got to the clinic, it was busy, he was a little worried, a little wary, but was able to focus his attention on me. I requested and he responded with some 'waves', 'shake a paw', targeting my hand, easily responding to my requests, followed by some yummy treats, keeping his mind busy, helping him to relax and ease some of the worry, while we waited to go into the exam room.
We got into the exam room, Charlie was not sure about the vet, she took her time, fed him some treats, and was soon able to pet him, then while I held his head, scratching his neck, though by now he was refusing the treats, he allowed her to look at his foot. Knowing that the vet was going have to clip his nail and bandage his foot, I didn't want to risk traumatizing him, or having them forcibly restrain him and make the experience worse, should he struggle out of fear. I opted to have him sedated for the procedure, safer, didn't want to risk him biting anyone, and easier for everyone. They brought him to me a short time later, weaving like a drunken sailor, asked us to stay a while longer, as his legs folded, and he slowly melted to the floor, as a precaution and to let the sedation wear off a bit more. Once he was able to stay on his feet, and walk out the door, we headed home where he spent the rest of the day having a good long sleep. 
Given the choice I would never put Charlie in a situation that I knew would be scary for him, but advocating for him, insuring that I made things as easy on him as I possibly could, keeping him 'engaged' and 'thinking' prevented a difficult situation from being a terrifying experience for him. 
I am beyond proud of him!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your journey with Charlie with us. I, for one, am learning a lot.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Such a sweet face, thank you for rescuing him!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You are a good mom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Your dedication and love for him is a sweet read, thank you for the uplifting story


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

When we open our hearts and our homes to the ones with stories they cannot tell, we are given a 'mystery' gift, a treasure of enormous proportions, but we don't know that until we have travelled our journeys with them. We all start off in the same 'place', simply hoping that everything will turn out for the best, we may need to learn some new skills along the way, they may need to as well, we may teach them what we want them to know, and they will patiently teach us what we need to know about them. They ask nothing of us really, but to be given a chance to show us how amazing they truly are, to be family, to be our best friends.

They deserve to have their lives celebrated, their triumphs, no matter how seemingly small, acknowledged, their stories told, for us to be so proud of them. We may not know their history, where they come from, but if we try we can certainly give them the wonderful lives they so richly deserve.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> You are a good mom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 We all are good moms, dads too! We just want what is best for our fur kids, to make them happy, give them a good life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amen*



Charliethree said:


> We all are good moms, dads too! We just want what is best for our fur kids, to make them happy, give them a good life.


Amen, to that!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!*



Charliethree said:


> When we open our hearts and our homes to the ones with stories they cannot tell, we are given a 'mystery' gift, a treasure of enormous proportions, but we don't know that until we have travelled our journeys with them. We all start off in the same 'place', simply hoping that everything will turn out for the best, we may need to learn some new skills along the way, they may need to as well, we may teach them what we want them to know, and they will patiently teach us what we need to know about them. They ask nothing of us really, but to be given a chance to show us how amazing they truly are, to be family, to be our best friends.
> 
> They deserve to have their lives celebrated, their triumphs, no matter how seemingly small, acknowledged, their stories told, for us to be so proud of them. We may not know their history, where they come from, but if we try we can certainly give them the wonderful lives they so richly deserve.


Every word of what you said is SO TRUE!! The most rewarding thing I've ever done in life is adopting a needy dog!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have had a bit of a 'set back' with Charlie, a reminder that as much as we wish it weren't so, they truly 'don't forget'. Perhaps it was his visit to the vet, or the upset in our schedules, and routine, perhaps a combination of events that triggered the return of old memories that slow his walks, stop him in his tracks. 

Our walks have taken on a cautious and wary tone, not wanting to stray far from home, or stay 'out there' very long. His tail that once flagged happily back and forth droops low, dead still, his face tight with worry, ears back against his head, eyes wide and worried, once again his 'world' will be kept small and we will 'begin' again, slowly expanding his 'world', he will set the pace, and let me know that 'today' is the day we are ready to do just a little bit more.

At home, where he is happy and content, we practice tricks, playing games, learning new skills, rebuilding his confidence once again. The weather has warmed and I have been able to get the agility equipment out! To see his eyes light up, the dance in his step 'I know that game!', truly heartwarming to see him like this! His patience and self control - gone right out the window!, lost in the joy of another chance to play, that is okay, it is not what matters, right now, it will all come back, to see him fly, the pure joy of doing something he truly loves, is what it is about! 

This journey, very much one of the heart, both of our hearts, ups and down, success, and on occasion 'starting over' again, all part of the most incredible friendship and partnership, the wonder and 'awe' of living with a most amazing, rescued dog!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The journey continues..,,I so relate to this .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> The journey continues..,,I so relate to this .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I am sure you can, many of us who have adopted fearful dogs understand that recovery is a process, but with help they truly can do amazingly well. and live normal happy dog lives. 


Charlie was with me for a year, before he was at a 'place' that I felt it was safe (that it wouldn't be too traumatizing for him) to take him to the vet for a check up. He had had one before coming to me so there wasn't any sense of urgency. His next vet visit was to get him chipped, as he wasn't tattooed as I had been told, not a 'good' experience for him, even though the vet did 'freeze' the site, had to corner him to get the job done. When it came time to get his booster vaccinations done, it took three visits, tons of treats, some natural calming remedies, ultimately a can of cat food to keep him busy, and an amazing vet, to get them done. He handled going into the vet clinic very well, but once he was in the small exam room, no space, no escape, the fear set in. 
We can't expect them to 'suck it up, get over it', but we can try, and we do try, to make these 'must do' experiences easier for them. I don't expect that Charlie will ever feel totally comfortable with being touched/handled by strangers, but will continue to work to help it become less scary for him.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hindsight is 20/20, if I had known then, what I know now, our journey may have been just a little easier for him. During the process of learning how to work with Charlie, I was the beneficiary of a lot of sound advice, but along with that, some of it was not as good as I thought it might be. Though this article focuses on fearful dogs, it is applicable to any dog, we need to keep in mind that any dog may become fearful for reasons we don't understand, and they need our understanding and our help to change how they feel and move on. 

Sink or Swim: 8 Ways You Might Be Flooding Your Dogeileenanddogs


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Really interesting article. Makes sense -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

We are making progress, it hasn't come easy, but one step at a time, we move forward, and focus on having a good time. 


https://muttabouttown.com/2016/05/09/fearful-dogs-are-not-broken/


Keeping in mind, there is no 'timeline', that it is a process, confidence can easily be destroyed, and can take some time to rebuild, that hard earned trust can be so fragile, but it is the journey that makes it all so, so worthwhile!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just love the way you THINK and the way you express your thoughts. You are SO RIGHT and they are so worth it!!



Charliethree said:


> We are making progress, it hasn't come easy, but one step at a time, we move forward, and focus on having a good time.
> 
> 
> https://muttabouttown.com/2016/05/09/fearful-dogs-are-not-broken/
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Charliethree said:


> When we open our hearts and our homes to the ones with stories they cannot tell, we are given a 'mystery' gift, a treasure of enormous proportions, but we don't know that until we have travelled our journeys with them. We all start off in the same 'place', simply hoping that everything will turn out for the best, we may need to learn some new skills along the way, they may need to as well, we may teach them what we want them to know, and they will patiently teach us what we need to know about them. They ask nothing of us really, but to be given a chance to show us how amazing they truly are, to be family, to be our best friends.
> 
> They deserve to have their lives celebrated, their triumphs, no matter how seemingly small, acknowledged, their stories told, for us to be so proud of them. We may not know their history, where they come from, but if we try we can certainly give them the wonderful lives they so richly deserve.


It certainly is a journey, not only for our dogs but for us as well. It's full of surprises, disappointments sometimes, but mainly joys. Seeing your dog become confident, feeling safe is a very precious gift. Watching them change changes us as well.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It certainly is a journey, not only for our dogs but for us as well. It's full of surprises, disappointments sometimes, but mainly joys. Seeing your dog become confident, feeling safe is a very precious gift. Watching them change changes us as well.


Absolutely, it has been a journey of so many 'firsts'- the first 'kiss' in the wee hours of the morning, the first touch, the first time he felt safe enough, confident enough to play, the first walk, as short as it was, the first trip around a whole block, which would take months to accomplish. Being part of the process, learning from him, has led me to discover 'who' I am. I have learned to have more patience, anything worth having is worth waiting for - this journey was about him - he led the way, set the pace, though it seemed indescribably slow at the time. Compassion, understanding that this journey has not been easy for him, it took a 'leap of faith, a lot of courage to learn to trust, but together, determined to find a way, we struggled through the heart ache, triumphed and won! I learned to take life one day at a time, as he does, to celebrate the 'little' things, the simple joys of daily life, to 'roll in the grass', to have hope for tomorrow, when there seems there is none, to keep an eye on the horizon, and travel the journey, one step at a time. 


He came into my life, asking for nothing, except to be relieved of his loneliness, suffering and pain, to be able to trust and love as he should. He asked me to open my heart, to let him in, to help him believe, and to believe in him. Without hesitation, I did that for him, and forever will be grateful, thankful to have such an amazing friend, who has guided me to learning as much about me as I have learned about him. A greater gift I could not have received, than the love and the trust of one, who at one time, had no reason to believe.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

The mystery boy, beautiful inside and out!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Absolutely, it has been a journey of so many 'firsts'- the first 'kiss' in the wee hours of the morning, the first touch, the first time he felt safe enough, confident enough to play, the first walk, as short as it was, the first trip around a whole block, which would take months to accomplish. Being part of the process, learning from him, has led me to discover 'who' I am. I have learned to have more patience, anything worth having is worth waiting for - this journey was about him - he led the way, set the pace, though it seemed indescribably slow at the time. Compassion, understanding that this journey has not been easy for him, it took a 'leap of faith, a lot of courage to learn to trust, but together, determined to find a way, we struggled through the heart ache, triumphed and won! I learned to take life one day at a time, as he does, to celebrate the 'little' things, the simple joys of daily life, to 'roll in the grass', to have hope for tomorrow, when there seems there is none, to keep an eye on the horizon, and travel the journey, one step at a time.
> 
> 
> He came into my life, asking for nothing, except to be relieved of his loneliness, suffering and pain, to be able to trust and love as he should. He asked me to open my heart, to let him in, to help him believe, and to believe in him. Without hesitation, I did that for him, and forever will be grateful, thankful to have such an amazing friend, who has guided me to learning as much about me as I have learned about him. A greater gift I could not have received, than the love and the trust of one, who at one time, had no reason to believe.



Charlethree: the world so needs more people like you. We are all called to do as you did but so few will involve the time and patience as you have done for him. Thanks for your love in a time when it is needed most.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you, Bentman2, he made it easy once I understood that I needed to let him 'teach me', it all seem to fall into place.


He is a bit of a 'sassy' boy, I love that about him. We got a new couch, and at first, I thought, maybe I should try to keep him off, his favorite place was to lay on the back of the couch and watch out the window for something to bark at. It wasn't long before I decided to meet him 'half way' - he was allowed on the couch as long as he lay down. We play the 'game' on a regular basis, he sits on the couch, and watches out the window, waits for me to 'call him' on it, then he will lay down. The other day he came up with a 'solution' to the 'I can't see out the window.' problem and met me 'half way' and use the coffee table instead.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love your pictures of Charlie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Love every post you write!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Something we really need to be mindful of: whether have taken in a rescued dog, giving them a fresh start in their new lives, or are working /living with any dog. 'First impressions' are so important, and can be life changing for them.

Two Blockheads: Little Yellow Rowboats


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I was trying to explain this concept so hard (consistency) and was stumbling through it. The blog you shared sums it up so eloquently. I have a better way of having the conversation with my mom now as she attempts to work with her GSD, but has been using positive and negative reinforcement and not understanding how counterproductive that is....thanks for sharing,


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'How' we teach is just as, if not more, important than 'what' we teach. 

For example: Charlie came to me terrified of the collar and leash, he had learned those things did not predict good consequences for him. I could have cornered him, made him wear it, 'made' him do what I wanted him to do. I might have gotten away with doing that one or two times, (he is nobody's fool), and run the very real risk of him becoming terrified of me, and he would never have been able to trust me completely. 

Instead I chose to counter condition/desensitize him to the collar and leash, (change how he felt about it), it took 6 months to get him to where he could tolerate/allow me to put on his collar. Even now, several years later, and despite that he has come to truly enjoy his walks, and that he gets a treat (or a few) every time it happens, there is still a hesitancy, when I get out his collar and leash.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hooray for Charlie!! 
Sometimes you need to take a 'leap of faith' and trust that things will work out fine. Charlie was introduced to a stranger, he barked, 'talked' a lot, but didn't shy away, run from him. I fed him some treats, encouraging him to 'take a break', move his focus from the stranger, and move away just a little bit. He looked at me, asking if it was 'okay?', I fed him a few more treats, he looked at the stranger and crept towards him, his body lowered, his tail down, hoping for a sniff 'Who is this person anyway? Is he okay, or dangerous?' He sniffed for a split second, then turned back to me, 'I think maybe this one might be okay.' and returned to my side. As I talked with the stranger, slowly feeding Charlie more treats, he settled beside me, then he decided to take a chance and try again. He moved forward, took a longer sniff, first the pant leg, and then the hand that was held out to him, a few more times and 'Yup, I think this one IS okay.' and he relaxed a bit more. 
Charlie seemed fairly comfortable, relaxed, so I suggested to the person that the next he approaches, see if he will let you touch him. 'Don't try to pet him on the head, that scares him, move slowly, reach for under the chin, on the neck, he feels safer with that.' To my amazement, Charlie stood, though looking a little apprehensive, checking with me as if to reassure himself that he was okay, he let the stranger give him a gentle scratch under the neck along his chin, and then ate the treats the stranger offered him. He then turned back to me 'Jack pot' and lots of praise, such a huge step for him, he is beginning to 'believe'!!

It was a huge leap of faith for Charlie, one of those 'firsts', those 'Seeing is believing!' moments that make your heart soar. Knowing he has come to a place in his life, where he feels confident enough, safe enough to take a chance, is absolutely heartwarming, so wonderful to see.

I am not only very proud of him, but so happy for him that life has become just a little bit 'easier' for him. He has come such a long, long way!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your journey with Charlie, it's inspiring, and enlightening. Really moving.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you, it has been an amazing journey!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie is doing amazing, loving summer, he is not really a 'cold weather' dog, or a wet weather dog either, doesn't like to get his feet wet or to get wet at all. Walking in the rain is something he reluctantly consents to, if he didn't 'have to', had it his way, he wouldn't leave the porch at all, but we have an agreement - a little 'compromise' works best for us all. Thankfully the rainy days have passed and we can have a dry walk, and spend some time having fun with the agility equipment, something he loves to do.

Another member raised the very valid question of PTSD in dogs. I have seen it in Charlie, even after all of this time. Some things are imprinted indelibly on their minds, triggering a 'panic', that is quite honestly, heartbreaking to witness. They don't 'forget' what they have learned, 'life lessons' do not simply fade away, nor should we expect them to, safety and 'survival' is always in the forefront of their minds. Flight (most often their first response to something that triggers an old memory) or fight (if they have no other choice) or 'freeze' /shut down- do nothing at all. I still carry loads of high value treats, and walk Charlie on front clip harness, with the leash attached to both his collar and the harness, just in case we should encounter something 'scary' or he should, as he has, only a few times over the years, panic and go into 'flight mode', his safety is always my utmost concern.

This article is a very good read for anyone with a fearful dog. The more we can do to help them overcome, the 'easier' and happier life will be for them.

Post Traumatic Disorder (PTSD) in Dogs | Animal Wellness Magazine


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'Let's go for a walk!' she said.....
'It will be FUN!!' she said.....









'You have GOT' to be kidding!' I said....


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Darn! Can't see what you posted using my cell. Says missing image. Will have to look on the laptop when I get home.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I can't see it either....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I can see Charlie, what a look on his face.........

I'm on a laptop.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I couldn't see it on my work computer but now I can on my iPhone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I can see it now also. Even on my cell. And Charlie, you are so very beautiful.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Not sure what the problem was, but seems to be okay now.

Charlie is pretty 'forgiving', he thoroughly enjoyed his 'towel dry' when we got back into the house.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

''Somebody's mess." words spoken by someone who does not know.

My treasure, my pleasure to have him spend his life with me.
My heart, my joy, to give a forever home to this lovely boy! 
A grander soul lies within than one can ever imagine. 
A heart of courage, love, and forgiveness lies within. 
Honesty, loyalty and trust, that none can measure.
Tested and tortured by the unkindness of man, he rises above, holds no grudge, no ill will, forgives but never forgets, that his life at one time in limbo, is for living, so grateful to be alive. 

Before being judged 'somebody's mess' by their circumstance, where they are, where they came from, what their history may be, what horrors they may have survived, take a moment to consider, they are innocent victims, through no fault of their own, have ended up without a home. Take a moment, look into their eyes, and you will see that all they ask is to be given a chance to love, to live their lives. They have such love to give, trust and loyalty to honor you with, bring such joy, an honest heart, an open mind, wisdom to share, lessons to teach. 

I am honored that he chose me, (there were others that came before), the one he chose to honor with the greatest gift, the privilege, of sharing his life's journey with me.


ATTACH]675865[/ATTACH]


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

So very, very true. Thank you for sharing that. And may I say that Charlie is a very lucky boy to have found you. And you are lucky to have found Charlie.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love hearing about Charlie and that picture of him is great!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It seems Charlie could not let another long weekend go by without another visit to the emergency vet (it has been six months, I suppose the thought it was 'time'.) He injured himself, 'dropped' him to the ground in mid-flight, as he pursued the neighbouring 'family' of squirrels - his daily delight, chasing them around and up the trees. They make no secret of egging him on, sitting up on high perch, chattering and scolding at him. When he got to his feet, he couldn't use his hind leg. There was no cry, no sound that he made, just a look of confusion, mixed with obvious tremendous pain. We got him to the vet as soon as we could get him. Terrified, 'frozen' stiff in his fear of being handled by a stranger, I held his head, stroked his face with my fingers, he made no sound, gave no clear indication of his pain, while the vet did her best to gently examine him. We decided that pain/inflammation medication was a 'good' first step in treating him, if he showed improvement in the next couple of days, then sedation and x-rays may not be a necessary - step.
He slept well last night, gave him the Metacam as soon as we got home, he was pretty sore this morning, not using the leg, much at all, but if he did it was very carefully, it was a struggle on just how to perform that morning pee, but he managed to get it done. As the day has moved on he has gotten a lot better, still limping a bit, and moving slower, more carefully, resting a lot, but there is hope that a couple of weeks on a 'short' leash, no squirrel chasing, no playing with his buddies, no agility, that he can (slowly) resume life as he loves to live it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Poor Charlie! I hope he does not need the xrays!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Have my fingers crossed!! Expect I will know for sure, once he is off the meds, but for now he is doing a lot better than I thought he would.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

There were signs that something was not right, I should have seen them, should have understood. Vet visits for Charlie are not a regular occurrence, the prior two visits, six months apart, have been to the emergency vet and he was in pain, so to put it mildly, not a good experience for him. Charlie is touch aversive, though he has come a long ways with those few that he has learned to trust, and will approach strangers of his own free will, requesting a treat, being handled by a stranger is terrifying for him. Unfortunately, there are those rare times when there is no choice, it must be done, a torn nail, an injury to his knee, requiring handling by a stranger, bringing those feelings of being trapped, having no 'say', no control in the situation, flooding back on him. 
I had scheduled a vet visit, wanting to get his knee rechecked, way tooo soon for my Charlie. What I didn't understand was the slowness in his walks was not pain, but anxiety, he was quite happy, back to normal at home after the walk. I 'understood' his hesitancy to get in the car, the last time he had done it, he was in pain, I reasoned. At the vet office, he willingly went in the door, eyed the vet tech suspiciously, kept a close eye on her, while he sat on the scale. In the small exam room, he kept his distance, he wouldn't take a treat from her, ears back, his tail held very low - then I knew I had put him in a very bad spot. While we waited for the vet, I worked to keep his mind busy, asking for behaviors, tricks he knew, he slowly did these things for me. The vet came in, he is familiar with her, she is amazing with him, mindful of his behavior, her actions, understanding that some things are scary for him. We tried coaxing, distracting him, even canned cat food, his favorite treat, was not enough to make it easier for him, he was not going to allow her to touch him. The fear in his eyes, the worry on his face, no mistaking it - he was terrified, trying to find a place to hide, in a small room, with no place to go, he didn't even want me to touch him. 'Enough' I said, SHOULD have said it sooner, 'we will have to try another day.'

It had been a long time since I saw that terror in his eyes, a long time, since he was so afraid, my heart ached for him, for the loss of what he had worked so hard to gain, the trust that strangers are not always a danger for him, that I would protect him, damaged. It will take some time, and patience, rebuilding, but we will get 'there' again. 

I could have let the vet do what she needed to do, could have muzzled him to prevent a bite, cornered him, rendering him helpless, afraid, and shut down, could have, but I could not, the cost to him too high to contemplate doing such a thing. I have asked a lot of him, asked him to trust me, asked him to take a 'chance' on me, to forgive my mistakes, have made a few, asked him to 'believe' that life will be as it should, and though it has taken some time, he has done that for me, I cannot, and will not, take that away from him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't be too hard on yourself. It's a balancing act between managing their physical needs and mental needs. My Charlie tends to react the same way at the vets. I try to limit his visits as well, but some can't be avoided. Charlie will forgive you. I think one of the books you recommended had a section on it for desensitizing for vet visits....perhaps you can revisit that and begin again. You have often told me, remember the journey (you go forward and back)....it may be a set back for now, but Charlie does trust you.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder, it is the 'journey', and quite a journey it has been!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

With our special dogs it is an ongoing process. There will always be setbacks because we are not perfect people and we make mistakes. We don't always do what is right for our dogs immediately. Not because we don't care, not because we lack love for them (heaven knows we love them to the moon and back) but because we are imperfect people just as our special dogs are imperfect dogs. And what is so amazing about these creatures, who have been so traumatized that they can no longer trust the touch of most humans, is that they have honored us by trusting us. In spite of our imperfection and mistakes. And they continue to trust us. It is a process that will probably never end but I really do believe that our special dogs forgive us for our mistakes and allow us to continue to make the baby steps forward with them. You have made giant steps with Charlie. He is so blessed to have you. I really admire your ability to "read" Charlie and I think Charlie knows on some level that you will always make sure he is safe. Even in a situation which is very scary to him.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you! I think our relationships with our dogs, and their lives, not just the ones who have been mistreated, benefit greatly if we open our minds to learning from them, make the effort to learn to understand what they are 'saying' about how they are feeling, how they communicate with us, as they do with their own kind. With that 'understanding' comes communication, (it goes both ways), compassion, empathy, a 'connection' , a trust that goes both ways, a bond that defies explanation.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Charliethree said:


> I adopted Charlie from a rescue group that had pulled him from a shelter. He needed a home that could, and would, take the time to work with him, help him heal, and show him what it was like to be loved. At perhaps one or two years old, no one knew for sure, he had been through a lot, so helping him feel safe and settle in, was a process that took almost a year. 'Life' had taught him to be wary, to keep his distance, keep himself safe, it took a lot of patience (on my part) and a lot of courage (on his part), learning to trust again, was a big hurdle for him to overcome, but one small step at a time, over the years, we have forged a friendship, a partnership, a one of a kind bond, built on love and trust, we have a lot of fun, he loves to learn tricks, go for walks, and just hang out on the couch (or bed) with is 'Mom'.
> 
> This is the boy who stole my heart, the moment I laid eyes on him.
> 
> View attachment 619562


Your Charlie's story sounds so much like Smooch's! A Golden Retriever Rescue group in Illinois, had pulled Smooch from one of the worst kill shelters in Chicago. She had been a stray, her story was unknown. We adopted her at about the age of 16 months.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

When you are scared and feeling alone, and you need a friend to 'lean' on, your best bud is always right there. Milo has been Charlie's 'rock', his 'big brother', his 'safe place', since day one. Milo has always been a calm, 'old soul', he helped Charlie learn to trust, to push to the front of the line when the treats were being handed out, to 'believe' that everything was going to be better than 'okay'. 







Big Brother (9 yrs. old)







A face you can trust!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Everyone, dogs and people alike, need a Milo in their lives. We all need someone to lean on once in a while. Charlie is lucky to have Milo. Milo is beautiful. I am a sucker for a snowy face. I love the senior dogs.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

First time I'm ready about your guy. How lucky he is to have you! God bless you for taking him in and giving the wonderful life he deserves.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Milo looks like a gentle soul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

He truly is, always has been, even when he was a puppy, he was so laid back and easy going.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You are so HARD ON yourself..*



Charliethree said:


> There were signs that something was not right, I should have seen them, should have understood. Vet visits for Charlie are not a regular occurrence, the prior two visits, six months apart, have been to the emergency vet and he was in pain, so to put it mildly, not a good experience for him. Charlie is touch aversive, though he has come a long ways with those few that he has learned to trust, and will approach strangers of his own free will, requesting a treat, being handled by a stranger is terrifying for him. Unfortunately, there are those rare times when there is no choice, it must be done, a torn nail, an injury to his knee, requiring handling by a stranger, bringing those feelings of being trapped, having no 'say', no control in the situation, flooding back on him.
> I had scheduled a vet visit, wanting to get his knee rechecked, way tooo soon for my Charlie. What I didn't understand was the slowness in his walks was not pain, but anxiety, he was quite happy, back to normal at home after the walk. I 'understood' his hesitancy to get in the car, the last time he had done it, he was in pain, I reasoned. At the vet office, he willingly went in the door, eyed the vet tech suspiciously, kept a close eye on her, while he sat on the scale. In the small exam room, he kept his distance, he wouldn't take a treat from her, ears back, his tail held very low - then I knew I had put him in a very bad spot. While we waited for the vet, I worked to keep his mind busy, asking for behaviors, tricks he knew, he slowly did these things for me. The vet came in, he is familiar with her, she is amazing with him, mindful of his behavior, her actions, understanding that some things are scary for him. We tried coaxing, distracting him, even canned cat food, his favorite treat, was not enough to make it easier for him, he was not going to allow her to touch him. The fear in his eyes, the worry on his face, no mistaking it - he was terrified, trying to find a place to hide, in a small room, with no place to go, he didn't even want me to touch him. 'Enough' I said, SHOULD have said it sooner, 'we will have to try another day.'
> 
> It had been a long time since I saw that terror in his eyes, a long time, since he was so afraid, my heart ached for him, for the loss of what he had worked so hard to gain, the trust that strangers are not always a danger for him, that I would protect him, damaged. It will take some time, and patience, rebuilding, but we will get 'there' again.
> ...


You are SO HARD on yourself. Charlie couldn't have asked for a better Mom! None of us are perfect and we all make mistakes. It's what makes us lovable.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> You are SO HARD on yourself. Charlie couldn't have asked for a better Mom! None of us are perfect and we all make mistakes. It's what makes us lovable.


 
Thank you for this! I realize that he is far more forgiving of my mistakes than I am of myself. I guess, in part, the 'shock' of seeing him like that, knowing that with all my heart, that I never intended to put him in the position he was in, and praying that I never would, feeling like I let him down, at that time, not easy to deal with. 'Lesson learned' we move on, we focus on having a good time, having a good day, lots of fun, lots of play, doing things Charlie's way. 
I know we have come a long ways, know this path has been a learning curve for me, I have learned a LOT from him, he is wise beyond words. I can't say that I 'taught' him anything, it was 'all' right there, waiting for me to provide the opportunity, 'open the door' to reveal it. Despite the bumps in the road, no life journey is without a 'bump' or a few, I certainly wouldn't want to dissuade anyone from embarking on a journey such as this, it has been, without a doubt, THE most powerful, amazing, wonderful, and life changing adventure, and so much _*more *_than I could have ever hoped for.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I agree. We are given far more from these dogs than we ever give them. And when a dog who has been abused and has become fearful of human hands seeks us out when he is frightened for a reassuring pat it is absolutely the most wonderful feeling in the world. They make a HUGE difference in our lives and teach us so much. I am forever grateful for my special boy and what he has given me. What I have given him pales in comparison. Charlie is lucky to have you but I know what you mean about Charlie teaching you so much. It is true. Jack has done the same here. Plain and simple the love of these dogs is an amazing gift. I, for one, am grateful for it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*G Bear*



G-bear said:


> I agree. We are given far more from these dogs than we ever give them. And when a dog who has been abused and has become fearful of human hands seeks us out when he is frightened for a reassuring pat it is absolutely the most wonderful feeling in the world. They make a HUGE difference in our lives and teach us so much. I am forever grateful for my special boy and what he has given me. What I have given him pales in comparison. Charlie is lucky to have you but I know what you mean about Charlie teaching you so much. It is true. Jack has done the same here. Plain and simple the love of these dogs is an amazing gift. I, for one, am grateful for it.



I agree that the love of these dogs is an amazing gift and I, too, am so grateful for it!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Good story. Just reading the thread. 

My dog is also a rescue. Not a golden but a labx. Adopted Micah when he was 13 months old, now 8 years old. Pretty sure he came from a good family as he has never been in trouble. The previous owner lost his job and had to move to another town. Couldn't afford to keep him. We bonded right away. He's had a couple of hiccups along the way. Swallowed a fish hook once. Required a drive to our state vet school to have it scoped out of his throat. Earlier this year he broke his hip from doing a body flip/roll. He does this before rolling/scratching his back on the ground. No surgery required and back to normal. 

Rescues can be a challenge, but certainly worth it.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

msdogs1976 said:


> Good story. Just reading the thread.
> 
> My dog is also a rescue. Not a golden but a labx. Adopted Micah when he was 13 months old, now 8 years old. Pretty sure he came from a good family as he has never been in trouble. The previous owner lost his job and had to move to another town. Couldn't afford to keep him. We bonded right away. He's had a couple of hiccups along the way. Swallowed a fish hook once. Required a drive to our state vet school to have it scoped out of his throat. Earlier this year he broke his hip from doing a body flip/roll. He does this before rolling/scratching his back on the ground. No surgery required and back to normal.
> 
> Rescues can be a challenge, but certainly worth it.


 
Oh absolutely, they ARE so worth it!! 

Love a lab! We also have a rescued lab mix, Joseph, they are wonderful, smart, amazing dogs! Feel free to share your stories of Micah, would love to hear about him.

I prefer to view their 'challenges' as opportunities to learn and grow with them. There is so much we can learn from them, no matter where they come from, what they have endured, they are such beautiful souls, so much wisdom to share, love to give, if we give them a chance!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm just now reading your thread. You're wonderful to have brought Charlie into your life!

I recently had a Reiki (pronounced Ray-kee) session on myself. Reiki is a very light massage treatment that helps release pent-up emotions (fear, anxiety, sadness, etc.). It worked amazingly for me, and it was only my first session.

Turns out there is "Animal Reiki". Here's a link that goes into some detail. This particular Reiki Center is located in Columbus, OH. Maybe there's a practitioner in your area? 

The Reiki Center - Animal Services

My Reiki practitioner explained that, when searching for a local practitioner, make sure he/she understands and has worked with chakras and meridiens (basically energy fields), both of which are very important for the practitioner to be mindful of when conducting a session. Also, some so-called "Reiki Masters" may have only been certified via an online course; this type of practitioner may not even understand what chakras and meridiens are, much less used them in practice.

If you have any questions, just let me know. :smile2:


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you for this thread, your stories are wonderful and so are the articles!

You are doing amazing things for Charlie!!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I, like many, opened my home (Charlie was intended to be a foster dog, not a 'meant to be' dog!) and then my heart to helping him. I jumped right in, like many of us do with our first rescue dog, not really knowing where to start, but knowing we 'must' do something to help, and followed my heart. I promised him, right from the start, no matter what, even if he never allowed me to touch him, he was home, he was safe, he would never suffer, as he had suffered at the hands of someone with no heart. I learned to let him choose, if and when, on his own time, there was no rush. I learned that if I were to 'push', to ask for more than he could give in that moment, he would walk away. I learned early to 'walk away' and if he chose, he would follow - it was up to him, and he often did. I learned the immense value of a 'simple kiss', soft and warm in the early hours of the morning, that told me to trust him when he said 'It will be okay, we will be the best of friends, you will see.' He taught me to 'teach', gently, kindly, not just to him, to all dogs, to look through 'his eyes', to see what he sees, what they see, to feel what he feels, feel what they feel - it 'matters' - it really does! He sparked a desire, lit a fire, to learn from him, about them, about 'who' they really are, it has been so amazing!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't know that we ever know exactly where to "start" with these very special dogs. Eventually though, if we pay close attention, I think that they will show us in very subtle ways what they need from us. We have to pay close attention though because in a lot of cases our guys have been so harmed by things beyond our control that their messages are "whispered" if you will, as opposed to "shouted" as they may be by a dog which hasn't experienced the horrors these dogs of ours have. You have obviously heard and seen Charlie's whispers and have acted on them. You give him what he needs day by day. It changes with time. He is a very lucky boy to have one who listens so well to him. To receive the trust from a dog who has been so badly abused as our dogs have been is a huge gift that they give us. I, for one, am honored by it just as I know you are honored by the trust Charlie has placed in you.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

G-bear said:


> I don't know that we ever know exactly where to "start" with these very special dogs. Eventually though, if we pay close attention, I think that they will show us in very subtle ways what they need from us. We have to pay close attention though because in a lot of cases our guys have been so harmed by things beyond our control that their messages are "whispered" if you will, as opposed to "shouted" as they may be by a dog which hasn't experienced the horrors these dogs of ours have. You have obviously heard and seen Charlie's whispers and have acted on them. You give him what he needs day by day. It changes with time. He is a very lucky boy to have one who listens so well to him. To receive the trust from a dog who has been so badly abused as our dogs have been is a huge gift that they give us. I, for one, am honored by it just as I know you are honored by the trust Charlie has placed in you.


So true! 

The more we can open our minds to the reality that they ARE 'speaking' to us, and the more we 'listen', the easier it is to 'hear' and respond appropriately to what they are telling us. The book I often recommend 'On Talking Terms with Dogs' by Turid Rugaas, provides a basic understanding of the signals they use to communicate - how they 'speak' to us, in 'dog', the only language they know. There are lots of other good resources that can lead us to a better understanding of their communication skills, but a basic knowledge, is truly beneficial to the relationship we have with all of our dogs.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I will have to pick up a copy of the book. And I may carry it with me everywhere because I cannot even began to count the number of people who look at me as if I am guano crazy when I try to explain to them that my dogs, as well as their own, communicate with us daily if we just listen. Sigh. I don't "speak" dog but I am trying to learn it just as I don't speak Mandarin Chinese and I am also trying to learn that language. Just because we don't understand a language doesn't mean it does not exist! I find myself so frustrated by people who don't get it!!!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

G-bear said:


> I will have to pick up a copy of the book. And I may carry it with me everywhere because I cannot even began to count the number of people who look at me as if I am guano crazy when I try to explain to them that my dogs, as well as their own, communicate with us daily if we just listen. Sigh. I don't "speak" dog but I am trying to learn it just as I don't speak Mandarin Chinese and I am also trying to learn that language. Just because we don't understand a language doesn't mean it does not exist! I find myself so frustrated by people who don't get it!!!!


I can definitely relate to this! Have received the 'Are you crazy?' look more than a few times!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I get many posts/comments from my "real life" friends that I'm too dog crazy and too into my dogs and all dogs. I don't try to convince them to view things my way because they either get it or they don't. They can hide my posts if they like. If they make comments to me I counter with why does what I post bother you? You can hide me...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I have gotten that also Jenn. I suspect it has a lot to do with the fact that a lot of the dogs I have had over the years have had some pretty serious medical or behavioral issues when they came to live with me. One friend even asked me why I didn't just go buy some "normal" dogs and stop "wasting time on the ones who should have just been put to sleep". Sigh. My response has always been that for 40 years I have had dogs. Most of them rescues, a few purebreds, and that these dogs have all had a huge impact on my life. I am who I am in part because of these creatures that I have "wasted" my time on. Frankly I like to think that my dogs have made me a kinder more empathetic and patient person than I would have been without them. And I remind those friends who question my fondness for my rescue dogs that whIle my dogs are not perfect neither am I....nor are they.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Ah yes! The 'Why not the 'easy' dog?' question, to that I reply 'What makes my rescue dog's life any less worth living than any other dog's life?' 

Truth be told, all that I give him IS easy to give, it comes straight from my heart, I suffer no hardship, have no regrets, have 'sacrificed' nothing to give him the life he deserves to live. They, all my dogs, have given me far more than I can even hope to give them.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Charliethree said:


> Ah yes! The 'Why not the 'easy' dog?' question, to that I reply 'What makes my rescue dog's life any less worth living than any other dog's life?'
> 
> Truth be told, all that I give him IS easy to give, it comes straight from my heart, I suffer no hardship, have no regrets, have 'sacrificed' nothing to give him the life he deserves to live. They, all my dogs, have given me far more than I can even hope to give them.


So well said and so true. Thank you.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

1. Keep the dog feeling safe
2. Change what the scary thing predicts.
3. Teach the dog what you'd like them to do when the scary stuff is around. Use food to train these behaviors.
4. Watch for and reward for 'offered' behaviors you want them to repeat. When they are ready, have learned to trust, teach and reward the skills you want them to have - understanding what is 'expected' of them is a big confidence builder.

We need to keep in mind that our dog's response to our behavior is based on what that behavior 'predicts' for them and it is 'normal' behavior for _that_ dog, based their 'history', past experiences. One of my rescued dogs, Joseph, would panic and run if I tossed treats to him, (from his perspective I was throwing things 'at' him), I quickly learned to drop them, or offer them from my hand, which he would willingly take, then slowly changed it to gently tossing the treats at his feet. As he gained confidence, and some trust in me, he learned that I was not, (and would not), throwing things 'at' him, he began to anticipate that my behavior predicted 'good things' for him, and he became quite skilled at catching the treats that I could now 'throw' for him.
Charlie had a history of being 'lured'/baited and trapped, (crated, leashed, cornered - which often led to unpleasant consequences for him- he often escaped his previous home, and was chased down, captured by animal control) it took a long time for him to believe that it was safe to approach me, that he had a choice, that if he did he would be free to leave (escape) if that is what he chose to do. It took weeks of sitting on the floor with something yummy smeared on the palm of my hand, my arm stretched out as far as it would go, for him to feel safe and stay 'that' close, long enough to lick my hand clean. From there we progressed, a little at time, to where he could come right up to me, and lick my hand, all the while keeping a close eye on my other hand, to make sure that I was not going to 'touch' (grab) him and force him to do something he did not want to do. Had I done as he feared I might do, there is no telling how long it would have taken to earn even that small amount trust that we had gained, for me to be 'trust worthy' in his eyes again. We worked through it, slowly one step at a time, he now loves contact, pets, belly rubs, and his favorite 'butt scratches' from those that he trusts, his fear of being handled by strangers is deeply engrained, but he can and will approach for some treats and 'conversation'.

It doesn't matter what our 'intentions' are, it is how we 'behave', our posture, our emotions, our actions, that predict, as seen through their eyes, the outcome for them, of our interactions with them. They deserve to have the 'freedom to choose', and when we give them choices, allow them to approach or move away, allow them to keep themselves safe, help them feel safe, help to change how they feel about those things that they fear, and reinforce, over and over again, those positive associations, we give their lives back to them.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

We are getting back on track! Charlie put me to the 'mommy test' dealing with a sick 'puppy; for the first time in the 7 years he has been with me, upset stomach, lethargy, lost his 'happy' for a bit, was a bit 'rough' on both of us, not easy to see him that way. He is not 'out of the woods' yet, but much better than he was. 

My friend stopped by, had a visit with Charlie, he took the treats, (pieces of beef - he is on a restricted diet) from her hand, and was following her around asking for more, so that is a good thing. Not quite ready for contact yet and that is okay.

We went and visited our elderly friend up the street, he was not too sure he wanted to go in, but it is something we do every couple of weeks, and he decided it would be okay. She says he is the 'pretty one', (Milo and Kaya also go visit when it is their turn) he gave her a 'high five' and allowed her to scratch him under the chin, then turned around for his all time favorite, the 'butt scratch', (he loves a good scratch just above his tail), which always puts a smile on her face, brightens her day.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahhh Charlie, what a sweet boy. Hope you're on the mend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Charlie is such a sweetheart. You have to just love the ones who love a butt scratch. If someone is willing to scratch Jack's back exactly where his tail connects he is their friend for life-- this from a dog who was terrified of being touched 3 years ago. Does Charlie wiggle his entire body in pleasure as he is being scratched as Jack does? I hope Charlie is feeling much better today. Please give him a butt scratch for me


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie seems to be doing okay, back to his 'sassy pants' self, I am going to start transitioning him back onto the dog food, and cross my fingers and see how that goes. Not sure he is going to want to give up that hamburger and rice - he goes crazy for it! Jumping up to see what is in his bowl, then he does his mealtime 'zoomies', grabs a toy, a piece of paper, whatever he can find, and runs around the living room, stops on the couch to chew it up, when he is done, he comes and sits, waiting for his bowl. Meal time is the 'best' thing ever!

He does the 'butt wiggle', holds his chin in the air, and keeps looking back big 'smile' on his face 'Don't stop-- ever!'. If I do stop, he looks at me with bright eyes, and starts playing, 'snapping' his jaws at me, rubbing on me like a cat, 'Come on! More!'. If that doesn't work then he play bows, 'sasses' at me, telling me that was not enough, of course I can't say 'no' to a request like that. 
He is such a sweetheart! When I come home, after I have said 'Hello' to him, and the others, he will follow me around and 'nibble' at my pant leg, letting me know I haven't given him enough attention - just yet. 

He is such a fun, fun boy, such a delight!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh my gosh! I thought Jack was the only dog who rubs lIke a cat! In all of the dogs I've had I have never had one do that until Jack. He does it every morning. Any ideas why they do it? I wonder if it's not to "mark" us as theirs? I'm glad Charlie is doing better. I am amazed you are able to get him fed.
With his antics and zoomies I would probably be laughing so hard that I would forget the food. Lol. What a great boy


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

He is an absolute joy to behold! It took a long time for the 'happy' to come out! So it is absolutely a heartwarming sight. The first time he had the 'zoomies' in the yard was absolutely amazing to see! He wouldn't do it when I was watching for the longest time, but if it was just him and the other dogs, he felt safe enough to just 'let it out'. After I was able to get him out for walks, it took about year before we could go very far, but when we got home, we would play 'tag' in the yard, he would race around the yard and 'laugh' at me as he would blast by - so happy to be home. The 'milestones', those special moments, that let us know we 'got it right' and they are going to be okay. 

He is the only one that I have had rub like a cat. I think it is more of a way for them to initiate/make 'safe contact' - their 'choice' to initiate contact, allows them to have some 'control' of the situation - show trust, more than attempt to 'mark' us. I know with Charlie, reaching for him can be intimidating, especially if I happen to move too fast, it can take them a long time to let that go, so most often I wait for him to 'ask' for attention, and quite often it is with the 'rub'.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you for your take on the "cat rubs". I had never thought of it that way. As you know Jack was also a rescue who had been badly abused and was very much hand shy when he came to us. Even though he has come a long way I am the one he seems to prefer and I am the only one he "cat rubs". Having read your reply I think you are spot on. His rubs always result in my dropping to my knees (Jack is uncomfortable with people who tower over him to pet) and giving him ear rubs and, his favorite, butt scratches. So I think you are right that it is a safe way to ask for petting for him. He will tolerate petting from others now (he didn't initially) but he doesn't actively seek it out like other dogs do. And that is ok. Jack is who he is and I love him for himself


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I know that Charlie spent time in several places before he came to me, it had been a 'lifetime' since he had a home. He had an 'owner' who couldn't be bothered and surrendered him to a shelter. He had an Angel rescue him from that shelter and from there he had a few foster homes, none could commit to giving him the love he needed. He came to me, bewildered and worn, tattered and torn, his eyes pleading 'Please, I need someone to love and to love me.' I made him a promise to keep him safe, love him for who he is and help him become all he can be.​


As I read this poem, I could 'hear' him saying these words to me.​


My Baggage​ 
Now that I'm home, bathed, settled and fed
All nicely tucked up in my warm new bed
I'd like to open my baggage, lest I forget
There is so much to carry, so much to regret
Hmm ... yes there it is, right on top
Let's unpack loneliness, heartache and loss
And there by my leash hides fear and shame
As I look on these things I tried so hard to leave
I still have to unpack my baggage called pain
I loved them, the others, the ones who left me
But I wasn't good enough - for they didn't want me
Will you add to my baggage? Will you help me unpack?
Or will you just look at my things and take me right back?
Do you have time to help me unpack?
To put away my baggage, to never repack?
I pray that you do - I'm so tired you see
But I do come with baggage - will you still want me?​ 

From 'The Shelter Dog' by Evelyn Horbath

Yes, Charlie, I did then, I still do, and I always will.​


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

The poem brought tears to my eyes. Thank you for posting it. I only wish more people would see how very special these dogs are.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

G-bear said:


> The poem brought tears to my eyes. Thank you for posting it. I only wish more people would see how very special these dogs are.


Me too, I believe they are a very special gift given to us so we can open our eyes, our heart and learn from them.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I too wish more people understood what we, all of us, who open our hearts to a rescued dog, understand. I, like many, had reservations about adopting a rescued dog, held many preconceptions about who they were, what they were like, I now know those misconceptions were oh, so unfounded. My eyes were opened when I took a chance and began fostering for a rescue group, dogs and puppies who had not known a loving home, or kindness from humans at all. What they really needed was someone to 'care' about them, for them, to understand there was nothing 'wrong' with them, they did nothing to deserve to live the lives they had been living. Many were afraid, understandably so, but it rarely took more than a day or so, before they were approaching for pets, climbing on my lap, seeking attention, craving that love and friendship they had never known. Some were abused, it was not hard to tell, they took a little longer to understand that I was not 'them', I would not hurt them, but without fail, they began to trust, to believe that not all humans were unkind. 

I am so thankful for what I have learned from them. There is no greater gift, than the gift of 'hope' to one who has no hope at all. They ask for nothing, hope only for a 'chance' to show us how amazing, loving and giving they truly are. 

They are not 'harder' to live with, no more 'work' than any dog who does not know what they 'know'. They may need a little more patience, a little more 'understanding' than the other dogs, but they all need, and deserve, for us to 'believe' in them... to be able to trust, and to be trusted, and to be loved, as they love... unconditionally.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

You speak the truth so eloquently. Thank you.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy 'gotcha' day Charlie! Seven years you stepped out of my dreams and into my heart. We embarked on the most amazing journey. We laughed, we cried, we learned, we played, we have had lot of fun.

Bless your heart, my partner, my friend, I could ask for no greater honor, no greater gift, than to take every step of that journey with you by my side. 











(Yes, I know you were sleeping! )
I just wanted to say 'Thank you, from the bottom of my heart!'


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Awwww.....Charlie, you're so sweet. Happy Gotcha Day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh my goodness that is such a sweet picture! Happy adoption day anniversary Charlie. You are a wonderful part of a family who loves you to the moon and back. Now go back to sleep sweetie


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Awww handsome Charlie!!! Happy Gotcha Day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It has taken a while, but Charlie is transitioned back onto his regular dog food, (took it very slowly, as per my vet's instructions) and he is doing well. A 'lesson' learned - suspect it was the canned cat food (fish flavored) that upset his stomach so bad. He had a particular fondness for cat food, even learned to open the gate at the top of the basement stairs to get down to where the cats were fed. He is going to miss it, I am sure, but, he will have to 'make do' with no more cat food and I will be keeping a close eye on what he is getting for treats.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy belated gotcha day Charlie!!! Glad transition back to regular food went well. The cats will be happy not to be sharing their food anymore.:wink2:


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

Belated Gotcha Day wishes, Charlie! Such a handsome face! Charliethree, I've always admired the way you write. Your passion and love for your dogs is amazing. You give such good advice and I highly value them and the eloquence with which you explain animal behavior and training strategies. Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Awww Charlie, cat food? Come on buddy go for the really good stuff next time. The steaks in the freezer for example. The cats need to eat too! That face of Charlie's is just so sweet. I'm really glad to hear he is feeling better.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

He is probably the most 'polite' and 'softest' dog of the whole crew, but I wouldn't put it past him to go for the steak, given half a chance!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

With a sweet, gentle face like his I am afraid I would be unable to deny that boy anything. He's just so very beautiful. Some dogs have very soulful eyes, I think. Charlie is one of them.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

There is indeed 'something' about his eyes that speaks to an 'old soul' -wisdom, ' acceptance', hope, love, an inner 'peace' combined with the 'heart of a child', innocent and unassuming, eager to learn something new, to play, living life as he should.

I got out a soccer ball last night, it is new to him but he knew we were about to play the 'game'! His eyes lit up, 'Let's play!' as I dropped the ball on the floor. He looked at it, touched it with his nose, then looked at me, 'Is this okay?' Yes! I handed him a treat, 'Show me!' (his cue to offer me more). He put his paw on it, looked at me, expectantly, a big smile on his face, 'This?' yes! I offered him another treat. He quickly turned back to the ball, glanced at me, and then pounced on it with both front paws, sending it skittering across the room, he chased after it, pouncing on it again, rolling it around, swatting at it with his paws, having a blast, he played until he was tired out! 

It is always so wonderful to see them let the 'puppy out'! To play with such carefree abandon, huge smile on their face, tongue hanging out as they pant with excitement. The sparkle in their eyes, the joy in their hearts, truly amazing to see!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am going to try your technique with Jack to see if, perhaps, he wants to learn to play with me. He has learned to play with Bailey recently (after Bailey bugged him to play for almost a year and a half) so maybe he will start to play with me. So far he has shown little interest in toys or balls or anything a dog would play with unless Bailey is on the other end of it. I would so love to see him experience the happiness he shows while playing tug with Bailey while playing with me.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

In the early stages of 'working' with Charlie he was reluctant to offer behaviors, but once he understood it was okay, a 'light bulb' moment for him!! and there was no such thing as getting it 'wrong', he was more quick to 'try again'. He absolutely loves playing the 'Show ME' game, running through his repertoire of 'tricks', (which I love too), is eager to keep 'trying', to 'think' and offer something 'new', because he WANTS to.

Before we started with playing the 'game', he loved attention but building confidence in 'play' with me took some time. Teaching tricks was a real confidence builder for him, and a major relationship builder for us. Simple things like 'touch', 'shake a paw' morphed into 'wave', 'stretch' (paws above his head), 'spin'. 'Weave' (between my legs)-we have added 'hide' ( he stops and sits between my legs) was tough for him, it is for many dogs, having someone standing over top of them, can feel intimidating, but once he understood that it was 'safe', we had/and have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Just came across this:
https://thecognitivecanine.com/2016/10/19/matters-of-consent/

SO important when living with a fearful dog! (or any dog)


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Charliethree said:


> Just came across this:
> https://thecognitivecanine.com/2016/10/19/matters-of-consent/
> 
> SO important when living with a fearful dog! (or any dog)


Oh wow I love that. I'm going to start implementing that into my training with Piper.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that! It makes so much sense.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What a wonderful achievement for Charlie, to play with a ball like that! 
May I slightly hijack the thread for a moment to tell you about Honey this morning? We haven't got to the point where she will play with toys, though she will sniff them now.(Thanks to the box games!) She and I were playing the human, gentle form of bitey-face on the bed, when she got so happy she did zoomies along the hall and back to the bed for more. I got a scratch on my arm and a dog on my ankle which is nearly healed, but it was well worth it to see her so happy!
Triumphs for both of us and our dogs!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Pilgrim123 said:


> What a wonderful achievement for Charlie, to play with a ball like that!
> May I slightly hijack the thread for a moment to tell you about Honey this morning? We haven't got to the point where she will play with toys, though she will sniff them now.(Thanks to the box games!) She and I were playing the human, gentle form of bitey-face on the bed, when she got so happy she did zoomies along the hall and back to the bed for more. I got a scratch on my arm and a dog on my ankle which is nearly healed, but it was well worth it to see her so happy!
> Triumphs for both of us and our dogs!


Thanks for sharing Honey's success!! She is learning that play is okay!! Wonderful for both of you!!!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Pilgrim123 said:


> What a wonderful achievement for Charlie, to play with a ball like that!
> May I slightly hijack the thread for a moment to tell you about Honey this morning? We haven't got to the point where she will play with toys, though she will sniff them now.(Thanks to the box games!) She and I were playing the human, gentle form of bitey-face on the bed, when she got so happy she did zoomies along the hall and back to the bed for more. I got a scratch on my arm and a dog on my ankle which is nearly healed, but it was well worth it to see her so happy!
> Triumphs for both of us and our dogs!


Splendid! I love the joy of zoomies


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie has a new game to play!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Go Charlie go!!!!!!!

That is so wonderful!!! It's such a joy to see a dog get to "be a dog"!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love those pictures of Charlie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

The photos are wonderful! Charlie looks so happy with his ball. It is great to see them happy with toys. Who knew that seeing them doing a "dog thing" could make us so happy? But it does and Charlie really made me smile with his success. I am very happy for him! What is "normal" for other dogs are often milestones for our guys. These things mean so much more!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I think 'play' is one of those things we love about our dogs, but we may take 'for granted' until we have a dog who is reluctant (or has not learned how to play), then we learn to appreciate just how much 'play' says about how they are feeling - safe, happy, healthy and 'strong'.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> I think 'play' is one of those things we love about our dogs, but we may take 'for granted' until we have a dog who is reluctant (or has not learned how to play), then we learn to appreciate just how much 'play' says about how they are feeling - safe, happy, healthy and 'strong'.


I couldn't have said this better....well, usually you say everything better LOL


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So, so true!!!

When a dog with a difficult past can "let go" and enjoy play it means so much more!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Seeing it From Your Dog?s Point of View |


Though we can only guess what goes on in our dogs' heads, we owe it to them to try.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

There is so much to be learned by simply silently watching our dogs. Over the weekend I took Bailey for a very long walk in the woods at our lake home. The day was glorious and Bailey was truly in the moment. I watched as he very carefully investigated what seemed like every twig, blade of grass, leaf that had fallen. Each more enticing than the last. As I watched him I wondered what he, with his extraordinary sense of smell, must be learning from them. I watched as his ears twitched at the slightest sound and I stood quietly next to him when he came upon 3 deer (a doe and 2 yearlings, I think). He cautiously approached them and sat down within 10 feet of them. There was no fear on the part of the deer and none on the part of Bailey. He simply sat quietly and watched them graze. After what seemed like a very long time the deer departed for greener areas. Not in fear. They simply strolled away. After they left Bailey stretched and was ready to continue his explorations of the forest. I wondered then though if he had someone communicated to those deer that he was no threat to them and simply wanted to rest a while and watch them. He continued his journey through the woods and suddenly stopped. Standing alert with his ears up and his tail held straight and still. He held the pose for a few moments then ran to me, jumped at me and made it very clear that we were to leave now. Having had an experience with Jack and a large black bear on our property last summer I took the hint. We left for home. I watched Bailey as we headed home. There was no more leisurely investigation of the woods. He was on a mission to get home. He would stop every few minutes, look back at me and bark softly. Clearly telling me to hurry up. When we got home I told my husband about it. We both found Bailey's behavior interesting and then forgot about it until the next night when we got together with some of our neighbors (neighbors there being people who don't live right next door to us as they do in at our home in the city but neighbors who live a half mile or more away). Several of them reported to us that they had recently seen 2 moose, which is highly unusual for the area we are in, wandering the area. Now, I would love to see a moose. Just not up close and personal. It may well be that Bailey could smell something he was not familiar with and wanted us away from there. I will never know but I have learned so much by watching my dogs. And, as some may remember, was saved from what could have been a nasty run in with a black bear by Jack. So yes, I learn from my dogs on a daily basis. I watch, I listen and, above all, I respect the knowledge they possess that I, as a human, lack. They are amazing creatures.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

In true dog fashion, Bailey was saying 'I don't know what it is I smell, but I, we, want no part of it!' Smart puppy!!

Over the years I have become very 'aware' of how Charlie perceives me, my tone of voice, mood/emotions, my body language, the messages I send, and what the expression on his face is telling me. I watch for it in all of my dogs, but Charlie's face is the easiest to read, he keeps no 'secrets' from me. We don't have to 'guess' at fear or apprehension, it is obvious, or the shine of happiness, delight in a dog's eyes, the 'smile' on their face, the look of anticipation, or dread, whatever the case may be, we recognize it in them as easily as we do in our own kind, if we are paying attention, 'listening', we can 'respond' appropriately.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

We had a spruce tree removed recently and Charlie has discovered a throne fit for a King, the perfect place to survey 'his' domain.

The boy who would be King!

























The King and I! (Milo is quite content to play along with Charlie's 'game'.)


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Aww Charlie looks so proud and regal


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love it! Two handsome golden boys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a wonderful group of photos. Charlie sitting so tall and proud and Milo upfront and smiling. Very handsome portrait of 2 friends. Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Was thinking about these pics, the look on Charlie's face, so calm and content, 'worry' free, so much different than this picture taken in 2009.









Milo has always been Charlie's best friend, they don't play a lot together, but when they do, it is so heartwarming to see! Charlie will kick in with the zoomies, Milo, is not a 'runner', not terribly 'agile' on his feet, so will do his best, in his own awkward way, to cut Charlie off, and try to get him to wrestle with him. It is absolutely amazing how far Charlie has come, and to see their relationship unfold, how Milo has been such a wonderful 'big brother' to him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of Charlie on his thrown, he looks so regal and so very proud of himself.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

He has come such a long way. It is amazing what understanding, patience and a whole lot of love can do. Charlie's a beautiful boy and a very lucky one to have a mom who has got his back and a buddy like Milo to play with.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You can really see the worry in his eyes in that older photo...so different.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thankfully that worried look is seldom seen anymore. 
He is not fond of the camera, but once in a while I can capture a 'smile', he actually smiles a lot! It is like a ray of sunshine that lights up a whole room.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love that picture of him smiling; he's so happy and full of trust in that picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

He is a cutie! Has me wrapped around his paw! He loves to tease me, bark and snap his teeth at me, or nibble at my pants , occasionally gets the skin, or butt his nose into me to get my attention when he wants to play.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Was thinking about these pics, the look on Charlie's face, so calm and content, 'worry' free, so much different than this picture taken in 2009.
> 
> View attachment 691018
> 
> ...




That's one beautiful dog!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Amystelter said:


> That's one beautiful dog!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Have agree with you! He is a 'dream' come true!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Charliethree said:


> Thankfully that worried look is seldom seen anymore.
> He is not fond of the camera, but once in a while I can capture a 'smile', he actually smiles a lot! It is like a ray of sunshine that lights up a whole room.
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! It's not just the smile on Charlie's face in the photo that got me. It is the look of pure pleasure and absolute contentment on his face. Your photo made my night. Thank you.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I couldn't say it any better than G-bear did. Even his eyes are sparkling in delight.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

You and Charlie have made your life together beautiful!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Love it - the kings throne!!! And I love the happy looks! So wonderful to see!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is truly 'magical' to see the light, the joy and trust in his eyes, and to provide the opportunity to live a good and happy life. There are times when I have to take a step back and wonder if this is all 'real', it is just 'too good to be true'! He has been such a blessing, has given me so much, taken me 'places' I didn't know even existed, opened doors, and provided opportunity, and the 'push' I needed to follow my heart and my passion for dogs.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I have never had a dog, rescue or not, who did not give me far more than I have ever given them. If they were human they would all be much better people than I am.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I read this the other day, though I think it applies to our non-rescued dogs too, it is so very true. 

" I will always have a rescue dog in my life because they teach you so much about what's really important."


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I couldn't agree more


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What's important is having good friends! Makes life easier and a lot more fun!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

You have a beautiful family!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie has discovered a new toy! It arrived yesterday in the mail, though he was much more interested in shredding paper, once he was done, he decided to try out his new ball, and had a blast,

























which included 'sassing' me!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Those pictures are wonderful! You can see how happy he is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> What's important is having good friends! Makes life easier and a lot more fun!
> 
> View attachment 691426




Who missed math class charliethree?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Amystelter said:


> Who missed math class charliethree?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 
Apparently me??


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

He looks so joyful! And the sass - love it!
What kind of ball is it?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I love it when he kicks into 'sassy pants' mode!! 

It is one of these: 
https://www.amazon.ca/Chuckit-Large-Kick-Fetch-Ball/dp/B0084DRJKO.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I was going to ask same thing...will be a good Christmas present for Duke and Charlie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It looks 'heavy' but is surprisingly light, time will tell if it is 'tough enough' for my crew. Milo had a blast with it too, it is fun to watch him play, he is so 'awkward' about it, but he has a lot of fun.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I can't believe it...I posted my original reply in Joseph's thread. Sorry! Charlie looks so happy! The photos are great. I love the last one. It is always great when our rescues are comfortable enough to give their mama's some sass.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

A sure sign that life is good for them, when 'sass' is great, and we celebrate!!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Last night we had a 'first', one of those melt your heart 'moments' when you wish you could stop the hands of time. I was sitting on the floor, brushing Kaya, hubby was sitting across the kitchen playing with the ball with Joseph, and Joseph was playfully growling at him. Milo and Charlie came into the kitchen, Milo laid beside me on the floor, Charlie looked a little concerned about the 'growly game' going on. He walked over to me, pressed the top of his head against my chest, and stood there unmoving, while I slowly scratched his neck. He stood there for about a minute, head pressed against my chest, then he turned around and sat on my lap, while I continued stroking him as he watched the 'growly game' carry on. Once they stopped playing, he stood up, gave himself a quick shake and asked for his 'butt scratch'. 
Charlie 'checks in' with me often on walks, more frequently if he is feeling a little insecure, he seeks out attention, loves his pets and 'butt scratches', but to have him seek out 'reassurance' and comfort on my lap!! when he was feeling unsure, was both amazing and heart warming for me.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Isn't it wonderful to become a "safe place?" That was so good to read.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Your post brought tears to my eyes. It is so wonderful when one of our special dogs seeks a safe haven with one of their people when they are frightened, confused or uncertain of what is happening. To know that it is us that they trust after all that they have endured is a gift beyond compare. Charlie has a wonderful safe haven in you. Thank you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Your story about Charlie is so sweet. It's the knowing they trust you, that you have their back. That feeling is something you can't describe...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Isn't it wonderful to become a "safe place?" That was so good to read.


It is indeed!! 

We have a game we play, for now it is a game I play with all the dogs, but in time I am hoping to shape it into a 'safe spot' for him, (just in case) when we are out on walks. The game is called 'Hide', they are to circle back from where ever they are and get between my legs, when I stand with my feet apart and sit (Hide) until released. At first Charlie was uncomfortable with it, not sure that someone 'standing over' him was a safe place to be, but in time, he has come to trust and to enjoy the game, and often will offer the behavior - just for fun.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> It is indeed!!
> 
> We have a game we play, for now it is a game I play with all the dogs, but in time I am hoping to shape it into a 'safe spot' for him, (just in case) when we are out on walks. The game is called 'Hide', they are to circle back from where ever they are and get between my legs, when I stand with my feet apart and sit (Hide) until released. At first Charlie was uncomfortable with it, not sure that someone 'standing over' him was a safe place to be, but in time, he has come to trust and to enjoy the game, and often will offer the behavior - just for fun.




How did you teach that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Charliethree said:


> It is indeed!!
> 
> We have a game we play, for now it is a game I play with all the dogs, but in time I am hoping to shape it into a 'safe spot' for him, (just in case) when we are out on walks. The game is called 'Hide', they are to circle back from where ever they are and get between my legs, when I stand with my feet apart and sit (Hide) until released. At first Charlie was uncomfortable with it, not sure that someone 'standing over' him was a safe place to be, but in time, he has come to trust and to enjoy the game, and often will offer the behavior - just for fun.


Isn't it funny - my Lily used to do that automatically when any other dog got over-friendly when playing. (She was born with a deformed spine. It must have hurt, but she never let it stop her doing anything.) She'd sit and watch until either the other dogs settled a bit or her back felt better. Perhaps I ought to teach Honey that!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

The dogs are all comfortable with, and think it is a lot of fun, to weave between my legs in a figure 8, which initially got them used to going between my legs. To teach them to 'Hide', I would stand with my feet together, with the dog in front of me, then I taught them to 'go around' luring them initially into position behind me, then I would spread my feet apart, and cue them to go 'through' (the same cue I use for the tunnel), and hold my hand in front of me for them to target with their nose. They would automatically stop (part way through) when they touched my hand, I would mark and reward for that. Once they understood that behavior, I would cue the sit when they were in position between my legs, and reward for it. Lots of praise, chest scratches and jackpot!! Then I added the 'Hide' cue.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Isn't it funny - my Lily used to do that automatically when any other dog got over-friendly when playing. (She was born with a deformed spine. It must have hurt, but she never let it stop her doing anything.) She'd sit and watch until either the other dogs settled a bit or her back felt better. Perhaps I ought to teach Honey that!


Your Lily was a smart girl!! It is so much fun teaching tricks, (some can also serve a 'purpose'), and they love to learn! To see their faces light up when they figure it out, is literally 'priceless'!! I sometimes use a bit of luring to get them started in the right direction, but then I remove the lure, and encourage them to think and 'work it out'. They are brilliant!!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Amystelter said:


> That's one beautiful dog!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Is this Milo? Don't get me wrong but I see him on tapatalk feed all the time, and each time he becomes more beautiful! Again, I think he is one awesome dog!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Amystelter said:


> Is this Milo? Don't get me wrong but I see him on tapatalk feed all the time, and each time he becomes more beautiful! Again, I think he is one awesome dog!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Thank you. No, that photo (post #126) is Charlie.

Not familiar with tapatalk at all.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What happens when 'life' just isn't going your way?

THIS!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ohhhh....that is the saddest face ever...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Milo has that 'look' down to a 'fine art'. 
Life is so 'rough' for the poor beastie!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Thank you. No, that photo (post #126) is Charlie.
> 
> Not familiar with tapatalk at all.




Tapatalk is an app for your phone and you can access the forum through it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Poor Milo looks so sad! I noticed Charlie in the background looking rather cheerful though.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie is a pretty happy guy. Milo just uses this 'sad face' when he thinks he needs more treats, and Mom has said 'No'.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Tapatalk is an app for your phone and you can access the forum through it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks, meant to come back to the thread. I use it on my iPad and I haven't had as many probs with the forum using it. I thicker he feed layout also. That was where my comment came in. See most re ent pic in the thread show. I like that


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Louie and I could not play that game, he does not fit between my legs, lol! He my big boy - 

Sad face, out of treats?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sad face!*

That surely is a sad face!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

The 'sad face' is gone, Milo has decided that everything is okay, all is 'right' in his world. We are having a 'snow day', which for Milo is 'icing' on the cake. Not so much for Charlie, a snow cap on his throne, makes for an icy perch, chilly on the butt, so standing up is his preferred position in viewing his domain. 

We have been having fun playing the 'Hide' game, taking it slowly with him, finds it a bit overwhelming if I ask for too much, move too fast, or get over exuberant with my congratulating him (have to remind myself to keep it 'low key'). Keeping it fun is the goal, there is no rush, there is no 'have to', no problem with changing things up to make it easier and fun for him. He is truly a delight to work with, loves to play games, and is sure to let me know when he has had enough, time to do something else.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie is not 100% 'anti-snow', loves to get out in it when it is warm enough!


















and one of my favorite photos of him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a sweet boy! He knows what he likes and how he likes it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh that sad face!!!! The "woe is me, I'm so hungry, just one more treat" sad sad look!

I love the photos of Charlie! He's got a great smile.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What better way to spend a cold, cold day than playing!! 

Catch the 'wave'!








Love the ear!









And a bit of sass!!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

He looks so pleased with life in these photos. I love his wayward ear, which doesn't quite know where it is supposed to be.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a happy boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Miss Kaya, Charlie's little sis, is working on her fear of the tunnel, not so scary when you can sit on it!









Milo is checking out the fit - just barely!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Miss Kaya is simply beautiful and Milo stole my heart the first time I saw a picture of him. All of your dogs are so handsome! We are done with jump poles, weave poles etc. for a bit. It's below zero here now and Jack (with his shorter coat) just can't handle being outside for very long. So we are playing indoor games for now. Today it was hide and seek. Bailey cheats


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

We are 'stuck' inside too - it was -28 C this morning, so keeping the 'kids' entertained, takes a bit of 'doing'. We play a lot of 'Show me' (shaping) games, and I have a little room to bring a piece or two at a time of agility equipment in. They have a blast with the tunnel, even if they don't have a huge amount of room. Miss Kaya is my 'scaredy girl' and the tunnel has been a huge 'hurdle' for her, especially since it moves, but she is figuring out that it can be fun!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love meeting (and hearing) about each of your dogs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

They each have their own special personalities and their own 'lessons' to teach! Have to admit they have taught me a bunch!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Miss Kaya developed a fear of stairs, particularly the two steps leading out my back door. So we took up a challenge, and after a few tries we made it all the way to the top! It didn't really help with the stairs in the house, (we have managed to over come that hurdle), but this certainly was and accomplishment for her!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

We are having some issues with Bailey and the stairs to the basement at our lake house. He barrels up and down every set of stairs elsewhere but for some reason these stairs terrify him. I have tried to figure out if there is something wrong with the stairs but I can't see it. If you would have any ideas for me I would appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

G-bear said:


> We are having some issues with Bailey and the stairs to the basement at our lake house. He barrels up and down every set of stairs elsewhere but for some reason these stairs terrify him. I have tried to figure out if there is something wrong with the stairs but I can't see it. If you would have any ideas for me I would appreciate it. Thank you


What is different about those stairs? Is it dark, (darker) at the bottom, do you use them often? Is there gaps between the boards on steps, do the stairs have a backing or is it open, is there a railing/no railing? Could there be something down there that makes a strange noise? 










My three 'stair sitters'... Charlie will go down, Milo has never been down those stairs, has no desire too. Joseph, I am sure has some terrible memories with 'basements' - he is terrified.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Miss Kaya developed a fear of stairs, particularly the two steps leading out my back door. So we took up a challenge, and after a few tries we made it all the way to the top! It didn't really help with the stairs in the house, (we have managed to over come that hurdle), but this certainly was and accomplishment for her!!
> 
> View attachment 697218




Those stairs scare ME! In all seriousness, I love how you respect each dog's personality and quirks and find a way to work through it that is unique for them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Those stairs scare ME! In all seriousness, I love how you respect each dog's personality and quirks and find a way to work through it that is unique for them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! They all 'learn' the same way, I teach them all in the same way - no punishment, no 'corrections'. I gave up long ago, trying to 'make' them 'do' (for me), and focus on allowing them, encouraging them to choose what feels 'right' and safe (for them).


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

No stairs around here. My three would be at either the top or bottom and I'd be stair sitting. That pic is so cute


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I love the stair sitters picture!!!

You really are amazing the way you read your kids and know what they need. It really is such a journey with each dog. 

Gunner is intrigued by the basement stairs, but won't go down them (fine by us, nothing down there for them except trouble). But every time I go down there to get something, he lies at the stop of the steps, sometimes he will throw a toy down there. I guess he figures it's mommy's turn to retrieve.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

We have a pretty amazing relationship!! They let me know what 'works' for them, and the 'rather not' and I do the same for them.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Pure joy! Pure 'magic'!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I have to tell you that every single time you post a photo of Charlie with his happy smile I smile. No matter what my mood may be seeing that huge joyful smile of his brings a smile to me. He's such a beautiful and special boy. Thanks Charlie, you made my day


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

G-bear said:


> I have to tell you that every single time you post a photo of Charlie with his happy smile I smile. No matter what my mood may be seeing that huge joyful smile of his brings a smile to me. He's such a beautiful and special boy. Thanks Charlie, you made my day


I may be biased, but I don't think there is smile quite as awesome as that smile!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

That is a terrific smile.... His face just seems to 'light up'.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That smile is one of sheer joy, with just a hint of mischief.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You can tell by that smile that shines from his eyes that he is one happy and loved boy


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Best wishes to all for a wonderful Holiday Season, and throughout the New Year!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a great picture of Charlie  Merry Christmas!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a beautiful photo of Charlie. Merry Christmas to you also!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I lay here contemplating 2016, thinking what a great year it has been. Sure we have had a couple of 'bumps', broken nail, injured knee, and a vet visit that wasn't 'meant to be', but all in all, it has been pretty amazing, a very good year! Lots of fun, adventures we had, new games to play, new friends of both the four legged and two legged variety were made, big stuff for me!!, even a 'throne' of my own!! 

As we head into the next year, I wish you all the best in 2017!! 

'Believe!' Dreams do come true!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I would agree that 2016 has been a growth year full of challenges, successes and heartache along the way. As tough as the year seemed, in retrospect, it was much better than the previous 3 years for me.

I have enjoyed developing new friendships here on the forum and finding new purpose this year. 

Happy New Year to you and your family (both 2 legged and 4 legged)


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year - Charlie looks so content in the floor photo. Here's a new years kiss on his nose!!!!!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you so much!
Charlie says Thank you for the kiss, and we hope you all have a wonderful year!!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Chasing the winter chill with a look back at some summer fun!

Charlie loves the flirt pole, it was the first 'game' he learned to play with me. When he sees it, his eyes light up, a chance to be a 'dog', to hunt, to chase, to capture and to tug, and win!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Those photos are adorable!!!!! Love the expressions!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love to see him smiling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

He looks so happy and proud with that flirt pole!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

"Fearful dogs are not only afraid of things, people and situations, they are afraid to make decisions about their own behavior." 
from the book: Beyond Flight or Fight by Sunny Weber

When we give them back the freedom to choose, and they trust they can choose without fear of negative consequences, we open up a whole new world for them. Since I introduced Charlie to agility equipment, the flirt pole, and the 'Show me' game, (shaping game) it is undeniable, that he feels more confident, is happier, and shows no hesitation in offering behaviors, trying to guess the 'one' that I am looking for. It is also clear that he delights in showing me what he can do and is so eager to learn more.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

You really have opened up a whole new world for him. I love seeing him so happy!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'I can understand the interest in your boy Charlie. There are quite a few of us on GRF who love that boy! I never realized he was a golden and collie mix though. I always just thought he was a really sweet looking golden mix. And yes, that lucky boy has a very happy, loving forever home with a family who adores him '

Thank you G-Bear, for this. It is sweet of you to say, and heartwarming to know that Charlie has touched the hearts of 'quite a few'. 
I do think that we all have a 'common bond' in our love for rescued dogs, not just our own, but for all of those who's stories we have had the privilege of getting to know.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Charlie stole my heart the first time I saw his photo. Then I read his story and realized that the photo of this dog, who looks as if he is smiling in every photo, has had some tough times in his life. I admire his courage and his resilience and the fact that he is still able to love. I know his progress is the result of the patience, love and understanding you have shown him but I also admire Charlie for who he has allowed himself to become. He is a very special boy. And that smile of his gets me every single time. It can brighten a room, I think.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I love his smile, his joy of life shining bright in his eyes. I love that his wish has come true. 'Who' he is, I think is there in every dog, their courage, their heart, their strength, their capacity to 'forgive', to love and trust, is simply amazing, though most, thankfully, are never, nor should they be, put in a position, of having to 'prove' it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree - I love hearing about your crew. They have been allowed to develop at their own pace and you can see the trust shining in their eyes. I'm mostly familiar with Charlie and Joseph through your stories, but am curious in how your other two dogs are with them. Are they confident dogs that help "show" Charlie and Joseph the ropes. I'm curious about the canine dynamic...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Charliethree - I love hearing about your crew. They have been allowed to develop at their own pace and you can see the trust shining in their eyes. I'm mostly familiar with Charlie and Joseph through your stories, but am curious in how your other two dogs are with them. Are they confident dogs that help "show" Charlie and Joseph the ropes. I'm curious about the canine dynamic...


 
Doggie dynamics-- there is no doubt in my mind that dogs learn from each other, and will form an 'attachment' to another in the group, who is more confident and gives them a sense of 'security'. Even though Milo was not 'top dog' in the group, (that position at the time was held by Buddy, the border collie) Charlie quickly became his 'shadow', wherever Milo was Charlie was either beside him or a 'half-step' behind him. His calm and easy going nature, and easy acceptance of any 'new' dog into the group, he had helped 'foster' many dogs and puppies by this time, he was a natural 'mentor' for Charlie. Charlie had amazing dog socials skills, he trusted dogs, people not so much, (at all) and instinctively trusted Milo's lead. 
With Joseph, the dynamic was different, unaltered when he arrived and basically 'no' social skills, he was truly a 'different' and pushy dog, and Milo instinctively knew he what he needed to learn from him. Milo stood his ground, never responding 'in kind' to Joseph's attempts to 'stir' things up, simply said 'chill out', and walked away. No matter what Joseph did, Milo never got 'angry' (physically aggressive) with him, he would 'show' him how it is done, he would simply warn, growl , snark, if nothing else worked, only once has he ever escalated to a 'physical reprimand'. It was 'chase down', set off by Joseph being 'rude', not attending to the repeated cues Milo had given, when he should have, in a time span of a few seconds, Milo caught Joseph, pinned him, 'roared' in his face, then just as quickly as he took him down, let him up and they went their separate ways. Joseph learned to 'listen' that day, and went on to learn how to play appropriately, and to trust in Milo's leadership.
Kaya has always been the 'quiet', 'submissive' apprehensive one, but despite her timid nature, she is no push-over. I think Charlie is 'sensitive' to that and never pushes her boundaries, Joseph on the other hand will take 'liberties' but she doesn't hesitate to let him know he has gone over the line, and tells him to back off, and he listens to her as well.

Over all, they live in an environment of cooperation and a trust that goes both ways. Trust that they will 'listen' to each other, trust in us, that we will 'listen' to them.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love your explanation of the family dynamics of your dogs. I see similarities here with my three. I am always amazed when a new dog comes into my home, and there have been a fair number of them over the years, how they establish order among themselves and how one dog will "help" another. I've seen it so often in my own home. I can't imagine having just one dog. I've learned over the years that they need to be with other dogs. There are some things which only another dog can teach.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Teamwork!!! - Milo learning how to be a watch dog.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That is a cute picture! Love the smiles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie thinks that is the best 'game'! 
I know when he sees something to bark at, he starts 'huffing', and then looks to see where I am.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Can you explain the "show me" game. I'd love to play with Murphy!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

The 'Show Me' game is a game where there are no mistakes, no getting it 'wrong', it helps them learn to learn, teaches dogs to 'think', to 'offer' behaviors. It is a great game for confidence building, it is fun, and a wonderful way to enhance our relationship and bond with our dogs.

It is fundamentally the same as this: 101 Things to Do with a Box | Karen Pryor Clicker Training, you can use a box, or any other item, or you can just watch, mark and reward for behaviors you want the dog to repeat.
By rewarding offered behaviors you can teach an 'automatic' eye contact, name recognition, basic skills as well become 'automatic', we shape tricks, such as 'shake a paw', which can progress into a wave, a high five, two paws up, or you could mark and reward a bow, even settling on a bed, teach the dog to weave, spin, and so much more. Once the dog is repeatedly offering a behavior, for example: 'shake a paw', we can put it on cue.

Though I will use the 'Show me' game to teach a specific behavior, I often have 'fun' sessions, where the dog is simply rewarded for 'any' behavior, that I like!! It could be going to a mat, offering a trick they have learned, or if they happen to offer something new, jackpot for that!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I love the photo!!!!!!! 

So cute!!!!!

Great explanation of the show me game... I need to do that more with Fitzie I think.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

The more we reward 'offered' behaviors the more 'automatic' those behaviors become and the better at 'guessing' they get. Instead of needing to ask for a sit and wait to cross the street, my dogs offer it, they offer a sit and eye contact when asking for anything, they are constantly 'checking in' to see what fun thing we might be doing next. It is not just about teaching 'tricks' and putting them on cue, it is about allowing them to influence, 'have a say' in what happens 'next'., it gives them some control over their own lives. It winds itself into their daily lives, I might be standing with my legs apart and find Charlie weaving himself in and out between my legs, or asking me to play with him (I have waited eons for him to ask me to play, so we do every chance we get) or I might get a surprise 'Hide' from Milo or Joseph, if they choose to do so. 
They love it, I love it, we have a lot of fun with it, spontaneous play sessions, a spin just because, a high five, absolutely - and why not???


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie has some new 'girlie' friends!! Both are rescued dogs, so they have a bit of an 'understanding' between them. Introductions are going slowly, they are taking their time getting to know each other, but I am certain, once they get past the 'formalities', they will hit it off, and have a blast!


Meet Journey, rescued with an embedded collar, and terrified of people, (she has come a long ways and we are still working on that) but she thinks Charlie is someone she would like to get to know.








Meet Susie! Rescued as a pup, she would show up out of the dark when her mom would feed the dogs for a friend who lived in a rural area. Brought her home injured and starving, fixed her up, and she is now one super happy, dog and people friendly pup!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie really is amazing. When you first got him did you ever think he would be able to do this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie has reached many milestones, done a lot of things, that I wasn't sure but certainly hoped, he would be able to do. I wasn't even sure, when he first arrived, that he would ever trust me enough to put a leash on him, never mind go for walks, and have 'play dates' with other dogs, so this is really good stuff. He has always been dog friendly, though intimidated by pushy, 'rude' dogs, he is very polite and appropriate and seems to understand that the 'shy' ones need a little more space and time. We have been going to visit the 'girls' in their backyard, which has been a new location/environment for Charlie as well, so he is still getting comfortable with that too.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Way to go Charlie!!! Good for him and good for the girls! They're both beautiful, poor things, I'm sure Charlie can offer them a lot of understanding.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It's a hard life. Charlie's favorite spot to catch a nap.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie looks so content and relaxed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

He is usually spread out across the top of the bed, using the pillows. I think he enjoys being spoiled, but he would rather I didn't wake him up!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

It's wonderful to see him so content, and I love the look in the last one - "really with the pictures again? I'm sleeeeeeepinggggggg. No paparazzi please".


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What to do when it is -30 C, too cold to spend much time outside? 
Perhaps it is time to do a little 'hunting'??

What's in the box?









Found it!! Smells kind of good!









This is a new puzzle for me, but I can figure it out!








Big brother Milo, does a good job of 'hunting' too!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Yikes - 30 C! That's cold!!! Game of "what's in the box?" is a very good idea


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes, it was one of those 'take your breath away' mornings, it did warm up to a gorgeous, sunny -15 C so we did get out for a walk later in the day. My house looked like a disaster zone by the time they were all finished the 'What's in the box?' game, but they had a blast!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You can tell from the pictures that a good time was had by all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie is not a big fan of the snow, but bigger brother Milo is lovin' it!!

Fun at the 'beach'!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahhhh.....sweet Charlie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I lover the "snow angels" picture! My dogs love making snow angels also. There is such pure pleasure on their faces when they roll in the snow. And I thank you again for the box game. I have been using it with Jack. He loves the challenge of finding his "hidden treasures".


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Milo is my only 'snow angel' maker, Kaya likes to wade in the snow, Charlie would rather stay on the sidewalk. 

The 'box game' is a huge hit here, they also love looking for kibble/treats in the snow or grass in the summer. Joseph and Milo give up after they find the easy ones, Charlie and Kaya are more determined to search, and make sure they have found them all.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I haven't tried hiding treats in the snow yet. What a great idea. I suspect if I use Fruitables Jack will find all of them within a few seconds. LOL. I will definitely try it. I had never thought of it. Thank you. As always you give me such wonderful ideas for fun things for the dogs to do and I really appreciate it


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't technically hide the treats in the snow/grass. I ask them if they want to go 'Feed the chickens', of course the answer is 'ABSOLUTELY!!!'. Then we go out and I throw the treats/kibble as far and wide as I can. A half a cup of kibble/treats is good for close to a 1/2 hour of searching.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think I'm too scared to do the scatter the treats outside given the amount of bunny poo these two ingest. I wouldn't know what's kibble and what's bunny poo...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

We do have rabbits, the dogs, think the poo is quite yummy when they can find it at the park, but they don't get into the yard. Milo loves tracking the rabbits through the snow. It is fun to watch him take a couple of steps, shove his nose down deep into the snow, a few more steps and do it again. He has it down to an fine art.

You can hide the kibble in the house as well. Not saying throw it around, but drop a few pieces here or there when they are outside.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I hide it in the house when the weather is cold or nasty but the idea of doing it outdoors would be a real challenge for Jack, who loves to find hidden treats. I suspect he will love it and I will just have to keep and eye on the bunny poop issues. He is a bunny poop fanatic also. Sigh. I think "Jack! Leave it!" is a most common command in our back yard because of those darn bunnies.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I gave up trying to keep Pilgrim and Lily from eating it at our place. We had 5 acres of it...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I used to try to stop them from eating rabbit poop, but gave it up, since it has never seemed to cause any problems for them.

Curious as to why dogs find rabbit poop so delicious, found this interesting. 

The pancreas of dogs does secrete some digestive enzymes to aid in the processing of food, but many dogs don't secrete enough of these enzymes and wind up enzyme deficient. Since the feces of other animals are a source of digestive enzymes, dogs with a deficiency will 'recycle' by eating the enzyme rich poop. Gross, I know, but true.

Rabbit poop is one of the richest sources not only of digestive enzymes, but also B vitamins. Many dogs, if they stumble upon rabbit droppings, will scarf them right up to take advantage of those nutrients.

And dogs on entirely processed, dry food diets, who eat no living foods at all, will intentionally seek out other sources of digestive enzymes to make up for their own lifelong enzyme deficiency.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow Charliethree, I thought they went for the bunny poo just because it's there, but fascinating to know there is more to it and it's probably almost an "instinct". I always figured it was more of a "retrievers just put everything in their mouths" instinct! lol Or "if I can't eat the bunny, I can at least eat this" type of thing...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> I used to try to stop them from eating rabbit poop, but gave it up, since it has never seemed to cause any problems for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had no idea! Do you think the desire would go down if they were getting the required enzymes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I figured they ate it simply because they liked it, and for some that may well be the case! 
I do give my dogs yogurt once or twice a week, as a treat, but going see if giving them some on a daily basis helps to curb the desire at all. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm curious what kind of yogurt you feed them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Just plain, regular yogurt, just about a tablespoon at a time, once in a while they get some of the fruit flavored, but not often. I think you can Fruitables with yogurt in them, but yogurt from the store is probably easier on the pocketbook.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Not sure how scientific this article is, but after this afternoon's "recycling" conversation, I thought it would be interesting to share 

Why Do Dogs Eat Poop? Coprophagia Can Be a Behavioral Problem


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'Recycling'' wonderful way to put it. 

Thanks for sharing that article. I have tried adding digestive enzymes, with no luck in reducing the 'recycling', and I refuse to feed my dogs MSG (on principle). 

Interesting to note is that we have had a number of dogs of various breeds over the years, fostered quite a few dogs, and it has only been Milo and Kaya, my sister's golden too, that have been dedicated to the 'recycling' habit.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'Brag post' for Charlie! We were over visiting an elderly neighbour this afternoon, we go once a week, the smile on her face when Charlie gave her a 'high five' was absolutely priceless. She was expecting a delivery from someone she knew and when it arrived the two men came into the kitchen. Charlie was worried, very upset about these 'scary' men in such close quarters, I made sure had an escape route though another door, but after a few minutes he found the courage to approach one of them for a quick sniff, backed away when the fellow reached to pet him. The other younger man, showed more interest in Charlie, so I asked him if he would mind offering him some treats, wasn't sure if Charlie would take them, but figured it wouldn't hurt to see how it went. Charlie took the treats, then backed away, I gave the fellow some more treats, he crouched down a bit, Charlie hesitated, then approached him, and allowed him to pet him, while he ate the treats. Charlie has 'never' allowed contact from someone the first time he met them, it was just too scary for him. 

He has come a long, long ways!! I had doubts I would ever see what I saw today, - it was simply amazing.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah Charlie! Way to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Yay Charlie!!!!!!! That's wonderful!!!! So brave! 

Georgie "recycles" and so did our Bailey. Bailey started doing it only with "poopcicles" - so I figured it was more behavioral with him "oh look a fun frozen treat" but once he developed the habit he just kept going. Yuck! I figured Georgie did it - especially with Gunner because he came into the house as a puppy - since she had at least one litter in Georgia (could have had more) and since we don't know her living conditions figured she was trying to keep predators away from her little ones.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'Yogurt' update - Have been giving all four dogs a tablespoon of plain yogurt daily on their evening meals. Though I can't say that it has decreased the desire to 'recycle' - haven't given up hope on that, I have noticed that it has been beneficial - they seem to be digesting their food better = less poop and less gas/ rumbly stomachs. (a nasty side effect of 'recycling')


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Ohhhh good to know!!!! I may try it to see if it helps Georgie.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is worth a try, and quite safe to give them, and they don't need much.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> 'Yogurt' update - Have been giving all four dogs a tablespoon of plain yogurt daily on their evening meals. Though I can't say that it has decreased the desire to 'recycle' - haven't given up hope on that, I have noticed that it has been beneficial - they seem to be digesting their food better = less poop and less gas/ rumbly stomachs. (a nasty side effect of 'recycling')


Before everything happened with Duke, I mentioned feeding plain yogurt to him. She steered me towards greek yogurt saying it's better for them. Then Duke had his health scare and I went back to basics so I haven't tried it. Let me know if you do.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Did your vet say why it is better for them? Greek yogurt is made from plain yogurt, the whey and lactose are strained out, so a dog who cannot tolerate regular yogurt may be able to tolerate it better. Though it has more protein, it also has about 3 times the saturated fat as regular yogurt, less salt and less carbohydrates. (It is also twice the price of regular plain yogurt here.)

These guys are doing well on the plain yogurt, no side effects, so I don't think there would be any benefit to switching to the greek yogurt, based on the amount I give them.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Did your vet say why it is better for them? Greek yogurt is made from plain yogurt, the whey and lactose are strained out, so a dog who cannot tolerate regular yogurt may be able to tolerate it better. Though it has more protein, it also has about 3 times the saturated fat as regular yogurt, less salt and less carbohydrates. (It is also twice the price of regular plain yogurt here.)
> 
> These guys are doing well on the plain yogurt, no side effects, so I don't think there would be any benefit to switching to the greek yogurt, based on the amount I give them.


I didn't push on it. She definitely was pro-greek yogurt though. Personally, I don't like it at all


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> I didn't push on it. She definitely was pro-greek yogurt though. Personally, I don't like it at all


I guess they have their 'favorites' for whatever reason. More 'refined'/processed is not necessarily better (imo). Do dogs really need more fat in their diet?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

The Kong 'dance', fascinating to watch, amazing to see. 

When it is time to hand out the stuffed Kongs, the dogs are asked to got to their 'spot', could be a bed, a mat, or in the hallway, and to 'settle' and wait, while I dish out the treat. If someone breaks leaves their 'spot', they all wait, while the 'breaker' is asked to return to his spot. Once the Kongs are given out, focus is turned to getting the treats out. 

































Their techniques vary, Joseph will drop his on the floor, trying to dislodge the contents, Charlie might take his to a different spot, hoping it will work better for him there, Milo might roll his across the floor, or bring it to me, 'Sorry bud, you are on your own with this one.' Kaya might take her's into the bedroom and lay with it there. One, usually Joseph, will finish their Kong before the others, and wander about, and the 'dance' begins. He approaches Charlie, who has settled on the couch, gives a low growl, Charlie stops chewing, holding his head steady and still over his Kong, his lip lifts a little, keeping an eye on Joseph, I gently remind Joseph to 'Leave it', come over here.' He slowly turns away from Charlie, not quite ready to give up the chance at some extra treats, but he listens, and comes over to me, 'Good boy, Joseph!!' He wanders a bit more, encounters Milo in the hallway, a rumble emerges deep from within, Joseph stops, 'Oops, sorry!' and turns away, and leaves Milo in peace. Kaya picks up her Kong, heading for the bedroom, as she passes by Milo, she averts her eyes, and trots past him, with no problem, no 'reaction' from Milo.
Charlie is done, so he leaves his Kong and goes and checks out Joseph's abandoned one, while Joseph quickly moves in to check out Charlie's Kong - just in case -something was missed. Milo finishes up his Kong, leaves it in the hallway, and joins the 'dance', takes his time to check out the other empty ones, while Joseph and Charlie, each, in turn, take a good sniff at Milo's abandoned Kong. Kaya is slowest, but she gets the job done, and she too, makes the rounds, checking out the other Kongs. Once they are all satisfied that all the Kongs are empty they take the opportunity for a nap. 

It was so amazing to just watch the 'dance' in motion, despite the lure and prospect of more food, the 'dog law' of possession was carefully heeded, none touched the other's Kong until it was clearly left by the 'owner'. Warnings were heeded to without affront, 'space' was created (even if reluctantly) avoiding conflicts and inappropriate back lash. It was like watching magic unfold, but, they are dogs, and that is what dogs do!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You spoke so eloquently that I could just visualize it. They do their own communicating and all understand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I love watching them! It was almost as if someone had written a 'script', choreographed the moves, but nature 'writes' better than anyone could.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I love the photos - and the story that goes along with it. It really is amazing how they understand each other and communicate. Ours do the same thing with dinner dishes - no one would infringe on anyone else's spots/bowls until the owner is done - then it's fair game to lick the empty bowls in hopes that someone left a crumb!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Time. I gave him time, he gave me his trust and his heart!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, sometimes we forget how far these dogs have come. We only see where they have to go and that is just not fair. 
Also, it's worth remembering for those considering adoption that not every dog will have or be a problem - there are dogs like Girly who took one look at me, decided she was mine and fitted into my life like she had been right there for ever.
Either way, being given the trust of a dog who has not always trusted is a magic beyond comprehension.
Beautiful


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sadly, Charlie's 'throne's' days are numbered, so he is making good use of it while he has it! 
















































Joseph decided to borrow it, just for a moment or two!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm surprised Charlie let him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> I'm surprised Charlie let him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Charlie didn't know! He was in the house taking a nap. We had just gotten back from a walk and a bit of a 'work out', so he was sleeping on the bed!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

lol too cute!!! Love the photos!! Poor Charlie - I'm sure he will figure out something else to use as a "throne".

To me the look on Joseph's face is "um sooooo, what's the big deal about this???".


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes, Joseph is one 'serious' dude ! Especially in front of the camera!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

It's good to see Joseph feeling confident enough to take over Charile's throne, even for just a few monutes, but I have to agree he has a "so what's the big deal about this place" look on his face. He are Carle are such beautiful dogs. Thanks


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Words of wisdom from Debbie Jacobs - Fearful Dogs.

The risks of using pain, fear or force to get compliance from a dog may be greater than you imagine. When there are behaviors we don't like, scare or frustrate us, it is all too easy for us to default to using coercion. I am not talking about the need to react immediately to a bad situation, but rather the planned use of equipment or physical threats in training. That there are dogs who can tolerate it is not a good enough reason for advocating for the use of coercion to get or end behavior. Until a trainer is proficient at getting or ending behavior without it, caution must be applied when considering the use of force or discomfort with dogs, especially those whose behaviors are based in fear.

We know that we tend to act as if a little is good, more must be better. Can we come up with examples of when we forced a dog to do something and it 'worked'? Of course we can. It turns out that salt not only works on French fries but in caramel as well. But unless you're careful and aware of what you're doing you might ruin a whole batch.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing pictures of Charlie on his throne. They are great!! He is so darn cute!!:grin2:


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I do believe that Charlie has found his 'happy place'! When he came to me in 2008, my one wish for him was to see a 'smile' on his face. I think that we have accomplished just that! Over the years we have found his 'play mode', his 'sassy pants', his wonderful affectionate personality, his love of digging and laying in his 'dirt pits', his joy of agility just for fun, and the 'flirt pole' that just lights up his face, his favorite place to sleep, stretched out across my bed. 









Oct. 2008.. wondering what the future will hold.









June 2017.. Now at 10 or more years old, that 'smile' that speaks of content, life lived as it is deserved to be lived.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love both pictures of Charlie, but especially the one from now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Charlie has DEFINITELY got a smile! Love the picture of Joseph, too!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you, Charlie, for changing everything!


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

I love this pic! He's a very fortunate dude


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That photo of Charlie shows absolute contentment. Just about to drift off to sleep in his safe and happy place. He is as lucky to have found you as you are to have found him. He is such a beautiful boy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a sweet photo of Charlie. Pure contentment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'Our expectations constantly affect our dogs. Some people believe their dogs are capable of learning tricks and advanced obedience skills, while others never attempt it because they don’t think the dogs can do it. Some dogs go from being highly reactive with other dogs to being able to walk nicely past them, because their owners felt that a change in behavior was achievable. Others will have to be tightly managed forever, because the human at the end of the leash doesn’t believe the dog can change his behavior. There are factors that we know affect the success of training and behavior modification; patience, consistency, and a gradual, incremental approach, among others. Expectations should be added to that list, as their importance cannot be overstated.'

from an article by Nicole Wilde titled 'Can Your Expectations Affect Your Dog's Behavior?'

Whether we are teaching new behaviors or modifying other behaviors, we need to _believe_ in them, just as they _believe _in us. Open our hearts and our minds and give them a chance to 'try' (and 'try again' if need be), but we also need to stay realistic, put the ego aside, accept them for who they are, and help them to become all _they _can be.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You said it so nicely....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Well said!! 
It may take longer, there may be few bumps, they may get things slower than others but it is ok.
Every single step, even the small tiny step matters & if we believe in them, they can get there with us together as winners no matter what.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'Dogs do speak, but only to those who know how to listen.' Orhan Pumak

The 'art of listening' to them, opening our minds to 'hearing' them, to ask ourselves not what they can do 'for us', but what we can do 'for them', is likely one of the greatest gifts we can give to them.
So little to ask for all they choose to do for us.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Beautiful day for a walk in the park!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful photos of Charlie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

We had an amazing walk today, he had such a great time!!


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

He looks so happy, I know you are when he has a look time..


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Today my heart shattered into a million pieces, my beautiful boy has crossed the Rainbow Bridge. 'Til we meet again, I love you Charlie! I will miss you forever.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh Sarah! I am so sorry. Sending you a big hug. I felt as if I knew Charlie through you. My heart is breaking for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie was such a beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss. I know how much you loved him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. His special sweetness just comes through in your pictures. I know his time with you was full of love and understanding. I am sad with you.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

My heart hurts for you! May the memories that you built with precious Charlie carry you through. What a lucky pup to have spent the last part of his life with you and you with him. 

Sending you hugs!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, I took a deep breath when I read about his passing. Thank you for being so kind to him. As I say, if you believe as I do, you'll see him again.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am shocked and so sad for your loss of Charlie. He will live in your heart forever!! You were the greatest thing that ever happened for him! My heart breaks for you. RIP sweet Charlie.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Charlie  . May he Rest In Peace. Hugs


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I was so sad to read of Charlie's passing. You gave him such a fantastic life and luckily you have many lovely photos of his time with you to look at when you feel ready. A big hug from all of us in France.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am so very sorry to read about Charlie. Whenever I had trouble with my dogs, I would read your posts about him. It always made me realise how small our problems were, and how love, time and patience could lead to a dog who loved and was loved like no other. I think your Charlie taught us all something very valuable. Thank you for sharing his journey and hugs to you in these difficult times.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry to hear of the loss of your precious Charlie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very very sorry........


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh, I'm so sorry! Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear of Charlie's passing..... I know the feeling....I will keep you in my thoughts....Run free sweet sweet Charlie....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah:

I am so deeply sorry to read about Charlie. I am sure he knew how much you loved him. I've added him to the Rainbow Bridge List. My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh , I am so sorry to hear this. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words and thoughts, it means a lot. 

Hug your pups a little tighter today, and every day. Tell them they are special, they are loved, say 'Thank you' often, they love to hear it, they deserve it.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I heard of Charlie's passing from another member and wanted to let you know how very sorry I am for the loss of Charlie. I know he held a very special place in your heart. As I read of his progress and cheered him on along with you I came to love Charlie. Many here did. The journey that you and Charlie made together and shared here was inspirational. It showed us that while some may consider a rescue dog damaged goods they are not. They are treasures who, if we open our hearts and eyes to the gifts that they bring us, will allow us to understand that each small step in their progress is really a huge leap. A leap which is the result of the loving bond that develops between us and our special dogs. Many will say that Charlie was lucky to have had you in his life. I agree but I also know that you were lucky to have Charlie in your life. All of us who read of your journey with Charlie were blessed to have witnessed your journey of loving patience, acceptance and joy with your very special Charlie. I am so sorry for your loss. Charlie will be missed by many. Hugs.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> I heard of Charlie's passing from another member and wanted to let you know how very sorry I am for the loss of Charlie. I know he held a very special place in your heart. As I read of his progress and cheered him on along with you I came to love Charlie. Many here did. The journey that you and Charlie made together and shared here was inspirational. It showed us that while some may consider a rescue dog damaged goods they are not. They are treasures who, if we open our hearts and eyes to the gifts that they bring us, will allow us to understand that each small step in their progress is really a huge leap. A leap which is the result of the loving bond that develops between us and our special dogs. Many will say that Charlie was lucky to have had you in his life. I agree but I also know that you were lucky to have Charlie in your life. All of us who read of your journey with Charlie were blessed to have witnessed your journey of loving patience, acceptance and joy with your very special Charlie. I am so sorry for your loss. Charlie will be missed by many. Hugs.




I couldn’t have said this any better....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Our dogs… beautiful, selfless souls. There is no any other love like loving them. And to feel the deepest of their love and devotion. In return they ask for just so little if anything. And you gave your Charlie much, much more than just a little. You gave him wonderful life full of love, patient and thankfulness. You erased all bad what was at beginning of his life and he knew and appreciated that. My dear friend I am very sorry for your heartbreak I know your heart hurts a lot. But even thou the pain is so great if not having them in our lives would erase the pain we would never agree to go back in time and live our lives without them. They thought us love and that love will keep them alive in our hearts as long as we are here. Sending you love and light and many, many hugs.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

A friend sent this to me, and it describes 'where' I am today.









Thank you again for the lovely posts, heartwarming to see Charlie has made an impact on others, not just me. 

Buddy's Mom - despite the crushing sense of loss and heartache and emptiness I am feeling today, and will for some time to come - I wouldn't change a thing about our journey, our relationship, our friendship. If I had it to do over again I absolutely would and I am sure you already know that.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Charliethree said:


> I do believe that Charlie has found his 'happy place'! When he came to me in 2008, my one wish for him was to see a 'smile' on his face. I think that we have accomplished just that! Over the years we have found his 'play mode', his 'sassy pants', his wonderful affectionate personality, his love of digging and laying in his 'dirt pits', his joy of agility just for fun, and the 'flirt pole' that just lights up his face, his favorite place to sleep, stretched out across my bed.
> ....
> 
> June 2017.. Now at 10 or more years old, that 'smile' that speaks of content, life lived as it is deserved to be lived.


I'm so sorry and also so sad to hear about Charlie's passing. I remember this post from last summer and it says so very much about your love and care for him and also how much joy he found with you. 

Always know that with you, he shared a life lived as it is deserved to be lived. 

Hugs and love, Karen


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you KKaren for reminding me, that yes, he did get to live the life he deserved to live, the way he deserved to live it - on his terms, I wouldn't have wanted it any other way. 

'It is not the destination, but the journey that matters.' and we had a fabulous journey. Our 'ups' we celebrated with tears of joy, deep appreciation, the 'rough spots' we faced together to make things better, and the in-between we happily enjoyed each every moment we had together. 

I loved, and love him for 'who' he was, such a beautiful soul, wise beyond his years. He was an absolute joy, a delight, each day was a new day, to be faced with hope and joy, and always, yet another chance to play and we did, every chance we got. 

I am heart broken that he is gone, but deeply appreciative, deeply honored to have made the journey with him. He was truly a gift, a true treasure and he gifted me with so much joy, so much love and cannot thank him enough.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Miss you with every beat of my heart, with every breath I take, with every step I make.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love that photo. Such a sweet boy ❤❤❤❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes, what a beautiful photo....(((((hugs)))))....


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

What a beautiful picture. I'm so sorry


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> I love that photo. Such a sweet boy ❤❤❤❤
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, it is one of my favorites.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture of Charlie, you are always going to miss him, he will forever hold a special place in your heart, in time and it does take time, the pain will lessen.

I'm sorry you're hurting so much, if we didn't love them so much it wouldn't.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

A message sent by a friend, one who understands just how much I miss him.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Charliethree said:


> View attachment 779386
> 
> 
> A message sent by a friend, one who understands just how much I miss him.


That gave me a lump in my throat but it's so true, sending you a big hug across, it's so hard when they are gone from our lives x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Big hug!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charliethree*

Charliethree

Hope nobody thinks I'm awful, but I think I have a very SPECIAL place and love in my heart for the dogs that my Husband and I have adopted! I know about the love you have for Charlie!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Karen - You are not awful. It is a journey one must travel to understand the 'connection' and the 'partnerships' we have with these very special friends. I love all my pups with all of my heart, but there is nothing like the huge heart of a rescued pup to open your heart, mind and your eyes to learning just 'who' they are, 'who' all dogs are.


----------



## Foxster (Jun 15, 2017)

Beautiful boy. So happy for him to find such a happy life with you.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for trusting me. Thank you for the incredible journey!

'Don't cry because it is over, smile because it happened.' (Dr. Seuss)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture of Charlie


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Dear Charlie - Missing you, my dear friend. Missing our quiet heart to heart conversations, missing your sparkling eyes gazing at me when I talked to you. Missing your answers, you had many, no matter the problem, you were there for me, missing the way you spoke to me, missing your wisdom and advice. Missing your smile, the sunshine that you shared with me. Missing you ever so deeply. 
It isn't easy, now that you are gone, but I will try to follow your example, heed the lessons you had taken time to teach me. Courage comes from within, hope is there too, together they remind me, as you always did, every day is a good day, and tomorrow will be a good one too. I know you are here with me, even though I cannot see you or touch you, if I close my eyes, I can feel you there, within. I feel your soft fur, your warm breath, the love you so freely shared. 

Thank you sweet Charlie for sharing your life with me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

What you wrote about Charlie is so beautiful!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hugs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What can I learn from you? 

When I opened my heart and my mind to the possibilities that there is so much more to you than meets the eye, so much more just a dog to teach, to shape into some obscure vision of 'perfection', but one who had come into my life teach me that there is so much more to a dog's life. When I understood there was value in all that you had to say, what you came to teach me, that it was important, only then could put aside my expectations of you, only then could I hear with an open heart and an open mind, and ask 'What can I do for you?'

'What can I do for you?' the answer to that question, elusive and often just out of reach, still blinded, in part, by those 'expectations' that creep into our lives, shadowed by more questions with more elusive answers, became clear when I understood that all you, and all those like you, wanted was to be accepted with an open heart and listened to, to be heard. To be who you are, to live your life with dignity, honor and respect, to have a choice, to be valued for who you are, not just what you can do.

I thank you, all those with whom I share my life with, now and in the future, thank you, for the lesson you had come teach - we should not just listen, but 'hear'. We should open our hearts and minds to 'What can I learn from you?', only then can we truly connect, and understand.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It has been six months since you have been gone, it feels like yesterday you were still here with me, also that you have been gone for so very long. I know there are those who think I should be 'over it' by now, that I should 'let it go', package up the heartache, the emptiness, dismiss the missing you, put it on a shelf, and just 'get on with life'. To them I wish them a relationship, a partnership, a journey in life as amazing and wonderful as the journey I had with you. Then they will know how deeply I feel about you, they will know about admiration, honesty, courage, respect, and a love that knew no bounds, they will know why I miss you so much.

You sent me an Angel to help heal my heart, to fill the emptiness, bring your sunshine into my life, to make remembering you easier, to begin a new journey, to teach, to love, to hold in my arms and share the love that I had given to you and that you have given me, I thank you for that. I see in his eyes, a best friend, I feel his delight, his joy of life, I feel a beautiful soul, full of hope and dreams yet to come true. Thank you for all that you have given me, I will travel this new journey with you forever in my heart, as we traveled our journey together, we will travel with hope for the future, I will learn from him as I did from you, as we walk our path to being all we can be.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

How lucky you both had each other, the love, the memories. You'll be together again one day.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sweet Charlie. You really were special 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thinking of you today. Hard to believe it’s been a year already.

Charlie was very loved by many on this forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thinking of you and remembering Charlie today


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for remembering Charlie. I miss him so much, every day, always will, the heart ache just never goes away. 
He was a beautiful boy, such a beautiful soul, such a gift, a true treasure, a very special boy who has touched many lives.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thinking of you, it's a bittersweet day for sure. Try to focus on the gift you were given, all the special moments and wonderful memories instead of your loss.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Thinking of you today and remembering Sweet Charlie.


----------

